# Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix



## Greeny (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Geil! Was sind die Leute über mich hergezogen, als ich befürchtet hab, dass A4 genauso verbugt ist, wie A3. Und nun sind alle ruhig!
Dieses Chaos schlägt sogar noch Software2000's BM97-Desaster!


----------



## SYSTEM (28. November 2002)

*Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,107540


----------



## Sallust (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Danke, dass ihr den Artikel online gestellt habt. Dadurch wird die lange Wartezeit dann doch erträglicher.
Jetzt weiß ich immerhin, dass A4 wohl erst in mehreren Wochen anständig spielbar sein wird.

Bis bald
Sallust
http://www.pcp-forever.de - die PC Player-Fanpage


----------



## Lunkens (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Tja, so krass er sich liest, gestern wurde schon von einigen Fanseiten das gleiche schon erwähnt. Das Ascaron behauptet, dass der 1. Master die Version momentan im Handel ist, kann schlichtweg nur falsch sein, da die Versionen das Dateidatum vom 22.11.02 haben, und an diesem Tag wurde der 2. Master produziert. Laut den Kunden ist dieser Master voller Bugs, der nun erstellte 3. Master wird wohl nur schnell den "Lizenzfehler" bereinigen, sonst nichts am Spiel ändern, da die Zeit einfach nicht gereicht hat. Bei allen EA-Anprangerei, bleibt ein extrem fader Beigeschmack auf Ascarons "Meisterleistung".

Lunkens - http://www.Anstoss-Zone.de


----------



## DerSchwede (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Himmel hil! Kann mir einer mal sagen warum die Spiele von Ascaron grundsätzlich Bugs aufweisen?
Ich habe ich wahnsinnig auf A4 gefreut, so will ich mir einen Kaufen aber noch einmal gründlich überlegen!!!
Bin nur froh, dass ich noch nicht vorbestellt habe!!


----------



## DerSchwede (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Himmel hil! Kann mir einer mal sagen warum die Spiele von Ascaron grundsätzlich Bugs aufweisen?
Ich habe ich wahnsinnig auf A4 gefreut, so will ich mir einen Kaufen aber noch einmal gründlich überlegen!!!
Bin nur froh, dass ich noch nicht vorbestellt habe!!


----------



## ElMurray (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Geil! Was sind die Leute über mich hergezogen, als ich befürchtet hab, dass A4 genauso verbugt ist, wie A3. Und nun sind alle ruhig!
> Dieses Chaos schlägt sogar noch Software2000's BM97-Desaster!



och, jetzt hat er genugtuung. 

@artikel: das darf doch alles nicht wahr sein...


----------



## alienqueen (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Himmel hil! Kann mir einer mal sagen warum die Spiele von Ascaron grundsätzlich Bugs aufweisen?
> Ich habe ich wahnsinnig auf A4 gefreut, so will ich mir einen Kaufen aber noch einmal gründlich überlegen!!!
> Bin nur froh, dass ich noch nicht vorbestellt habe!!



Ascaron will wahrscheinlich schnell Geld verdienen, ist halt ziemlich angeschlagen die Firma. Deshalb kam ja auch Port Royal so verbugt in den Handel...


----------



## silencer1 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Himmel hil! Kann mir einer mal sagen warum die Spiele von Ascaron grundsätzlich Bugs aufweisen?
> > Ich habe ich wahnsinnig auf A4 gefreut, so will ich mir einen Kaufen aber noch einmal gründlich überlegen!!!
> > Bin nur froh, dass ich noch nicht vorbestellt habe!!
> 
> ...



Deswegen bestelle ich keine Spiele mehr vor. Erst das Anno-Debakel und jetzt Anstoß 4. Kommt denn bloß noch Pfusch auf dem Markt? Diese Patch-Politik nervt mich. Veröffentlicht endlich bugfreie Spiele. Geht auf den Konsolen doch auch!


----------



## ElMurray (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > > Himmel hil! Kann mir einer mal sagen warum die Spiele von Ascaron grundsätzlich Bugs aufweisen?
> > > Ich habe ich wahnsinnig auf A4 gefreut, so will ich mir einen Kaufen aber noch einmal gründlich überlegen!!!
> > > Bin nur froh, dass ich noch nicht vorbestellt habe!!
> >
> ...



nö. bei konsolengames gibt es genau so bugs (vll. nicht so extrem, zumindest läuft das spiel überall ), nur fällt es dort wegen fehlender patch-möglichkeit oftmals nicht so krass auf..


----------



## Manowar79 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Himmel hil! Kann mir einer mal sagen warum die Spiele von Ascaron grundsätzlich Bugs aufweisen?
> > Ich habe ich wahnsinnig auf A4 gefreut, so will ich mir einen Kaufen aber noch einmal gründlich überlegen!!!
> > Bin nur froh, dass ich noch nicht vorbestellt habe!!
> 
> ...




Tja, die Frage ist ob sich das die Kunden gefallen lassen und ob man so die Zukunft des Betriebes sichern kann. Ich habe spätestens seit dem Port Royale Gemache die Schnauze von Ascaron Produkten voll.


----------



## coco_bo (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > > > Himmel hil! Kann mir einer mal sagen warum die Spiele von Ascaron grundsätzlich Bugs aufweisen?
> > > > Ich habe ich wahnsinnig auf A4 gefreut, so will ich mir einen Kaufen aber noch einmal gründlich überlegen!!!
> > > > Bin nur froh, dass ich noch nicht vorbestellt habe!!
> > >
> ...



Man kann niemals PC Games mit Konsolen Games vergleichen!!! Denkt doch nur mal an die unzähligen unterschiedlichen Hardware Kombinationen... 

Ich hab nun schon mit einigen glücklichen Antsoss 4 Besitzern gesprochen und bis auf 2-3 Kleinigkeiten lief es bei denen super... Was soll ich nun glauben???


----------



## Nullpointer (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> _Wichtige Ereignisse, etwa Gerichtsverhandlungen, werden nicht angezeigt,_



da braucht man auch 'ne Internetverbindung für *fg*


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

> Ich hab nun schon mit einigen glücklichen Antsoss 4 Besitzern gesprochen und bis auf 2-3 Kleinigkeiten lief es bei denen super... Was soll ich nun glauben???  [/quote] <

Wenn jemand Anstoß 4 schon jetzt besitzt und "spielt", dann sind die beschriebenen Bugs definitiv auch in dieser Version enthalten. Einfach mal einen Spielbericht nach einem Match genauer anschauen...oder einen Blick in die Statistiken werfen.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## coco_bo (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Ich zweifle allmählich an der Kompetenz von PC Games...

1. Die Probleme sind bei keinem mir bekannten User aufgetreten...

2. Ein PC Games Wettbewerb auf der FM Page und PC Games soll als FM Sponsor auftreten...

3. Die Wertungen beim FM 2002 waren im Vergleich zu Konkurrenz-Magazinen viel zu hoch...

4. Die viel zu hohen Wertungen für FIFA 2003 und NHL 2003... Bewertet ihr jetzt nur noch die Grafik??? Ausserdem war nirgends ein Verweis auf die auch dort relativ zahlreichen Bugs zu lesen...

Ich will euch zwar nichts unterstellen, aber das alles bringt mich doch zum nachdenken... Aber wenigstens kann man sich bei Ascaron sicher sein, dass sie sich um die Probleme kümmern und alles mögliche veranlassen, damit es am Ende stabil und ohne Probleme läuft! Das ist bei anderen Firmen (besonders EA) nicht der Fall...


----------



## coco_bo (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Ich hab nun schon mit einigen glücklichen Antsoss 4 Besitzern gesprochen und bis auf 2-3 Kleinigkeiten lief es bei denen super... Was soll ich nun glauben???


 <

Wenn jemand Anstoß 4 schon jetzt besitzt und "spielt", dann sind die beschriebenen Bugs definitiv auch in dieser Version enthalten. Einfach mal einen Spielbericht nach einem Match genauer anschauen...oder einen Blick in die Statistiken werfen.

Petra
PC Games [/quote]

Ich hab doch gesagt, 2-3 Kleinigkeiten... Aber von andauernden Abstürzen oder einem unspielbaren 3-D Part hab ich nun wirklich noch gar nichts gehört!


----------



## coco_bo (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Hier ein kleines Statement von einem der wenigen "Auserwählten"  :



> Jungs...
> 
> um mal ein paar Dunge klarzustellen:
> 
> ...



Zu finden ist es übrigens hier: http://www.groovetogetdown.com/mueslee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=849#849


----------



## Vaderlicious (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Aber wenigstens kann man sich bei Ascaron sicher sein, dass sie sich um die Probleme kümmern und alles mögliche veranlassen, damit es am Ende stabil und ohne Probleme läuft! Das ist bei anderen Firmen (besonders EA) nicht der Fall... [/quote]

------------------------------------------------
voll der Blödsinn kenne weder im FM 2002 noch im Fifa 2003 noch im NHL 2002 0der 2003 schwerwiegende Bugs.
Ok im FM2002 nach Patch... also solche Statements besser sparen wenn man nicht weiss wovon man redet!!!


----------



## Ruediger_Steidle (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Ich will euch zwar nichts unterstellen, aber das alles bringt mich doch zum nachdenken...



Wenn du nichts unterstellen willst, dann lass das auch bleiben. Dein Beitrag spricht das genaue Gegenteil.

In nahezu allen Käuferberichten, die ich bislang gelesen habe, kommen genau die gleichen Bugs zur Sprache, die wir auch bereits bemängelt habe, bzw. tauchen sogar völlig neue auf. 

Wie geschrieben: Laut Ascaron soll das alles bereits im ersten Patch behoben sein, aber der ist erst ab morgen abend verfügbar. Dann werden wir sehen...


----------



## DeSoto (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Na dann will ich auch mal meine Ansicht zu dem ganzen Thema loswerden. A4 hat Bugs...naja soweit ist das für ein PC-Spiel nichts neues. Es war an sich auch zu erwarten. A4 bietet aber auch Innovationen, mit denen EA nicht aufwarten kann. So muss ich meinen FM2003 noch mit unterschiedlichen Logiken spielen was Textmodus und 3-D-Mode (der m.E. gut gelungen ist) spielen. Bei A4 wird das keinen Unterschied machen. Für mich Kaufgrund Nummer 1. Ascarons Spiele sind zwar bei Release mit Bugs versehen, wurden aber auch immer mit Hochdruck bereinigt. 
Wie gut , dass ich alt genug bi, um mich selbst zu überzeugen, und nicht auf die Kaufempfehlung angewiesen bin. Denn sind wir einemal ehrlich, ein Verlag, der mit einem seiner Flaggschiffe eines von zwei Konkurrenzprodukten promotet wird wohl kaum dem anderen Produkt gegenüber in Jubelstürme oder Lobeshymnen ausbrechen. Die 88 % eurer Schwesterzeitschrift für EAs Manager in allen ehren, ich hab das Spiel hier, ich find sie ein wenig hoch. Der Manager ist gut geworden, keine Frage, aber er setzt deutlich auf dem Vorgänger auf und bietet nicht so schrecklich viel neues. Von der unterschiedlichen Logik der Spielmodi konnte ich gar nichts in diesem Artikel lesen. 
A4 hat mit dem FM2003 harte Konkurrenz. Noch bin ich aber davon überzeugt, dass er sie hinter sich lassen können wird. Da könnt ihr 10 Mal nette reime auf eurer HP finden und die rote Karte drüberlegen, nur eine von vielen Fehlentscheidungen der "unparteiischen" Zunft der letzten Wochen. Sollte das Verhlaten der Profis auf dem Platz etwa überschwappen?


----------



## coco_bo (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Aber wenigstens kann man sich bei Ascaron sicher sein, dass sie sich um die Probleme kümmern und alles mögliche veranlassen, damit es am Ende stabil und ohne Probleme läuft! Das ist bei anderen Firmen (besonders EA) nicht der Fall...



------------------------------------------------
voll der Blödsinn kenne weder im FM 2002 noch im Fifa 2003 noch im NHL 2002 0der 2003 schwerwiegende Bugs.
Ok im FM2002 nach Patch... also solche Statements besser sparen wenn man nicht weiss wovon man redet!!!
 [/quote]

Dann schau mal auf die FM Page in den medizinischen Bereich! Dort gibt es haufenweise User die das Game nicht zum laufen bringen oder denen es abstürzt... Und beim FM 2002 gab es zahlreiche Bugs die nie behoben worden sind! In Erinnerung ist mir ganz speziell der mit dem 18 jährigen Sohn... Sohn = 18 Jahre ==> FM 2002 stürzt ab... Wenn man diesen Bug bei EA gemeldet hat wurde man immer auf den 2003er vertröstet...


----------



## Ruediger_Steidle (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Denn sind wir einemal ehrlich, ein Verlag, der mit einem seiner Flaggschiffe eines von zwei Konkurrenzprodukten promotet wird wohl kaum dem anderen Produkt gegenüber in Jubelstürme oder Lobeshymnen ausbrechen.



Leute, langsam reicht's. Kein Journalist sieht sich gerne - direkt oder indirekt - mit Bestechlichkeitsvorwürfen konfrontiert. 

Ich würde wirklich auch allen empfehlen, über die Qualität (und das hat zunächst nichts mit Bugs zu tun), erst zu urteilen, wenn das Spiel auch verfügbar ist.


----------



## coco_bo (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Ich will euch zwar nichts unterstellen, aber das alles bringt mich doch zum nachdenken...
> 
> 
> 
> In nahezu allen Käuferberichten, die ich bislang gelesen habe, kommen genau die gleichen Bugs zur Sprache, die wir auch bereits bemängelt habe, bzw. tauchen sogar völlig neue auf.



Die einzigen mir bekannten Bugs sind der nicht funktionierende Szenenmodus, einige Statistiken und Probleme beim umschalten der Kameraperspektiven... Von haufenweisen Abstürzen etc hab ich noch nix gehört und ich durchforste seit gestern alle möglichen Fanpages nach Meldungen von Usern...


----------



## DeSoto (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Denn sind wir einemal ehrlich, ein Verlag, der mit einem seiner Flaggschiffe eines von zwei Konkurrenzprodukten promotet wird wohl kaum dem anderen Produkt gegenüber in Jubelstürme oder Lobeshymnen ausbrechen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo hallo...ich habe mit keinem Wort bestechlichkeit oder sonstwas geschrieben. Ich habe nur einen Vorgang kommentiert, den ich beobachtet habe. Ich halte es einfach für ungeschickt, dnen genau dieser Eindruck kann entstehen. Nichts anderes habe ich gesagt und nichts anderes lasse ich mir unterstellen.


----------



## coco_bo (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Denn sind wir einemal ehrlich, ein Verlag, der mit einem seiner Flaggschiffe eines von zwei Konkurrenzprodukten promotet wird wohl kaum dem anderen Produkt gegenüber in Jubelstürme oder Lobeshymnen ausbrechen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daran seit ihr aber auch selber schuld! Wer etwas testet und von dem man sich unabhängige Meinungen verspricht sollte sicher nichts mit den Produkten und deren Erfolg zu tun haben... Klar das bei solch heftigen Kritiken gegen ein Konkurrenz-Produkt gleich ein rauher Gegenwind weht...

Oder ist das für euch völlig unverständlich???


----------



## Indyana (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Liebe PC Games,

ich hoffe nur das euer Test unpartaiisch abläuft. Ich weiß, dass ihr im neuesten FM2003 von EA "Sponsor" seit und da ist es nicht einfach ein gerechten Test abzugeben. Anstoss ist und bleibt nach meiner Meinung der beste Fussballmanager, da kann auch EA nicht dagegen "anstinken". Und das sie es jetzt mit allen Mitteln versuchen, zeigt doch was sie für eine Angst vor Anstoss4 haben. Annsonsten kann ich mir ihre lächerliche einstweilige Verfügung nicht erklären. Wegen 50 Orginalgeburtsdaten rumzumeckern, die haben echt eine an der Schüssel. Deren Ziel ist es doch nur im gesamtem Sportmarkt die Nummer eins zu sein, aber da werden sie ganz schön auf die Nase fliegen. Jahrelang immer nur einen Aufguss der ganzen Sportreihen und auch der FM2003 ist nichts weiter als ein Aufguss von FM2002. Da war eure Wertung doch ein wenig zu hoch gegriffen.
Ascaron ist für mich die Nummer 1 und wenn sie die "angeblichen" Fehler mit dem Patch bereinigen, wird das Game aufjedenfall besser als FM2003. Auf jedenfall bin ich dann gespannt auf eure Wertung. Aber eins kann ich euch sagen, ich werde mir die Gamestar als Referenz nehmen, den die hat bisher immer gut und gerecht bewertet. Als bestes Beispiel sage ich nur Renegade von Westwood, das von euch auch unter aller Würde bewertet worden ist. Ich hab es gespielt und auch da war Gamestar wesentlich näher dran. Und wenn diesmal wieder so ein 10%iger Unterschied zu Gamestar rauskommt, dann weiß ich warum der FM2003 von euch so bevorzugt bewertet worden ist. 

Gruss Indy


----------



## Ruediger_Steidle (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Halten wir mal die Fakten fest:

FM 2003 wird von der PC Action, die genau wie PC Games im Computec-Verlag erscheint, gut bewertet. Welche Wertung das Spiel bei uns bekommt, wißt ihr noch nicht. 

Anstoß 4 ist nach unserer Meinung stark fehlerbehaftet und wir warnen unsere Leser davor.

Wo genau ist das parteiisch? Wir berichten nur über Fakten.

Ob Anstoß 4 nach dem Patch gleich, besser oder schlechter als FM 2003 bewertet wird, ist doch noch gar nicht entschieden. 

Wer von euch hat denn überhaupt bereits beide Programme gespielt und kann mit Sicherheit sagen, welches Programm das bessere ist? Ich kann das nicht, und ich habe beide gespielt. Aber solange Anstoß 4 nicht gepatcht ist, kann man darüber noch keine endgültige Aussage treffen. In der nächsten Ausgabe (nicht in der 1/2003, die demnächst erscheint, sondern in der 2/2003) ist ein ausführlicher Test. Dann können wir gerne weiter diskutieren.


----------



## mrt33 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Danke, dass ihr den Artikel online gestellt habt. Dadurch wird die lange Wartezeit dann doch erträglicher.
> Jetzt weiß ich immerhin, dass A4 wohl erst in mehreren Wochen anständig spielbar sein wird.
> 
> Bis bald
> ...




ICh finds auch beschissen muss doch klappen ein Spiel ohne Bugs auf den Markt zu bringen. Diese wir wollen schnell Geld machen um dann Patches machen zu können bringt nichts,Ascaron hat mit dem ganzen Mist jetzt bestimmt mehr Verluste gemacht als wenn sie ehrlich gesagt hätten tut uns leid Anstoss 4 muss um  2 Monate verschoben werden dann ein richtig gutes Spiel Bugfrei auf den Markt. Mir geht diese ja vor Weihnachten dass Spiel noch raus bringen Taktik auf die Nerven. SO was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ist suuuuuuuper eine Pcplayer fanpage mann oh mann wie lange habe ich der Pcplayer nachgetrauert  was machen Stefan Seidel, Udo Hofmann , MAnfred und der Rest eigentlich jetzt ???


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

> Ich weiß, dass ihr im neuesten FM2003 von EA "Sponsor" seit und da ist es nicht einfach ein gerechten Test abzugeben. <

Wie schon andernorts geschrieben: Das Sponsoring ist eine Angelegenheit, die unsere Marketingabteilung mit der EA-Marketingabteilung ausbaldowern. Die Redaktion hat damit nichts zu tun - die trifft ihre Entscheidungen in unabhängigen Wertungskonferenzen, bei denen nur Redakteure anwesend sind.

> Anstoss ist und bleibt nach meiner Meinung der beste Fussballmanager, da kann auch EA nicht dagegen "anstinken". <

Warum nicht?

> Annsonsten kann ich mir ihre lächerliche einstweilige Verfügung nicht erklären. <

Noch sind ja keine Details bekannt.

> Ascaron ist für mich die Nummer 1 und wenn sie die "angeblichen" Fehler mit dem Patch bereinigen, wird das Game aufjedenfall besser als FM2003. <

Die Fehler sind nicht "angeblich", sondern anhand der Screeenshots im Artikel 100%ig belegbar.

> Auf jedenfall bin ich dann gespannt auf eure Wertung. <

Wir haben Anstoß 4 nicht bewertet, da es unserer Meinung nach im aktuellen Zustand weder spiel- noch testbar ist. Denn wenn ich aufgrund der fehlenden Statistik- und Spielbericht-Angaben keine Anhaltspunkte für Training, Aufstellung und Taktik habe, dann ist ein Fußballmanager schlichtweg nicht zu gebrauchen. Wir hoffen auf den Patch.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Scorpio1018 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Denn sind wir einemal ehrlich, ein Verlag, der mit einem seiner Flaggschiffe eines von zwei Konkurrenzprodukten promotet wird wohl kaum dem anderen Produkt gegenüber in Jubelstürme oder Lobeshymnen ausbrechen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man sollte sich aber dennoch mal überlegen ob ein magazin 100% objektiv bewerten kann, was derart eng mit dem zu testenden spiel verbunden ist. so scheint es der fall zu sein bei fm2003 und der pc games (als sponsor im spiel). das bei dieser mangelnden objektivität dann  auch das konkurrenz-produkt zu leiden hat ist dann auch klar...


----------



## coco_bo (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Wer von euch hat denn überhaupt bereits beide Programme gespielt und kann mit Sicherheit sagen, welches Programm das bessere ist?



Hast du mein vorheriges Zitat nicht gelesen? Das stammt von einem der beide Games besitzt... Ich werde mir wohl auch beide zulegen, aber bei uns in der Schweiz kommen die wohl erst zu Ostern...  

Ach Petra (ich darf doch du sagen, oder?), danke für deine Stellungnahme, auch die auf der a-freak Page! Ich muss hier wohl mal klar stellen, dass ich seit einigen Jahren die PC Games lese und sie immer für das beste Mag gehalten hab... Doch in den letzten Monaten/Jahren scheint mir das allmählich immer mehr flöten zu gehen... Nicht nur jetzt mit den ganzen EA-Games (mal ehrlich, länger als eine halbe Stunde hab ich FIFA 2003 noch nicht gezockt...), nein, mit Port Royale wurde ein total verbuggtes Game von euch auch zu gut bewertet... Früher mit Outpost wäre sowas nie geschehen... (hach, wer erinnert sich noch an diese guten alten Zeiten?) Ich hoffe, dass dies nur mein subjektiver Eindruck ist... Aber deine schnelle Stellungnahme (vor allem die auf der a-freak Page) zeigt mir doch, dass ihr auch bemüht seit für eure Community zu sorgen und sowas stimmt mich wieder etwas zuversichtlicher...


----------



## js (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Na dann will ich auch mal meine Ansicht zu dem ganzen Thema loswerden. A4 hat Bugs...naja soweit ist das für ein PC-Spiel nichts neues. Es war an sich auch zu erwarten. A4 bietet aber auch Innovationen, mit denen EA nicht aufwarten kann. So muss ich meinen FM2003 noch mit unterschiedlichen Logiken spielen was Textmodus und 3-D-Mode (der m.E. gut gelungen ist) spielen. Bei A4 wird das keinen Unterschied machen. Für mich Kaufgrund Nummer 1. Ascarons Spiele sind zwar bei Release mit Bugs versehen, wurden aber auch immer mit Hochdruck bereinigt.
> Wie gut , dass ich alt genug bi, um mich selbst zu überzeugen, und nicht auf die Kaufempfehlung angewiesen bin. Denn sind wir einemal ehrlich, ein Verlag, der mit einem seiner Flaggschiffe eines von zwei Konkurrenzprodukten promotet wird wohl kaum dem anderen Produkt gegenüber in Jubelstürme oder Lobeshymnen ausbrechen. Die 88 % eurer Schwesterzeitschrift für EAs Manager in allen ehren, ich hab das Spiel hier, ich find sie ein wenig hoch. Der Manager ist gut geworden, keine Frage, aber er setzt deutlich auf dem Vorgänger auf und bietet nicht so schrecklich viel neues. Von der unterschiedlichen Logik der Spielmodi konnte ich gar nichts in diesem Artikel lesen.
> A4 hat mit dem FM2003 harte Konkurrenz. Noch bin ich aber davon überzeugt, dass er sie hinter sich lassen können wird. Da könnt ihr 10 Mal nette reime auf eurer HP finden und die rote Karte drüberlegen, nur eine von vielen Fehlentscheidungen der "unparteiischen" Zunft der letzten Wochen. Sollte das Verhlaten der Profis auf dem Platz etwa überschwappen?




bedeutet das, dass die süddeutsche zeitung in zukunft nur noch positives über die deutsche bahn berichten wird? die haben nämlich auch ein paar werbeplakate in diversen ICEs...


----------



## ElMurray (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

yeah, verschwörungstheorien, ein fall für akte x...

aber bei allem respekt: findet ihr das hier allmählich nicht auch lächerlich? 97% der hier schreibenden user haben A4 noch nicht gespielt (ich zähle ebenfalls dazu), doch rumpoltern kann man ja schon mal.. ich spiele die anstoß-reihe seit der wm-edition und kann es kaum erwarten A4 in den händen zu halten, aber ich schüttel nur den kopf wenn ich sehe, wie einige sich hier verhalten.. schon mal daran gedacht, dass die PCG einen ruf zu verlieren hat, genau wie jedes andere magazin? man kann nicht einfach hergehen und sagen: "unser verlag hat einen vertrag mit EA geschlossen, deren spiele bekommen jetzt wertungen, die sie eigentlich gar nicht verdient haben. verlgeichsprodukte hingegen machen wir richtig nieder." etwas mehr objektivität bitte...

mm..ich hör mich ja schon an wie ein redakteur... *grusel*


----------



## Vaderlicious (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

klar gibts kleine Bugs sag ich ja... und der 18 Jahre Bug ist wirklich spielentscheidend stimmt *lach*


----------



## coco_bo (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> klar gibts kleine Bugs sag ich ja... und der 18 Jahre Bug ist wirklich spielentscheidend stimmt *lach*



Ich hab doch nie erwähnt das es spielentscheidend ist! Aber hast du etwas vergleichbares in A3 entdeckt das von Ascaron nicht behoben wurde???


----------



## planetlesh (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Aber wenigstens kann man sich bei Ascaron sicher sein, dass sie sich um die Probleme kümmern und alles mögliche veranlassen, damit es am Ende stabil und ohne Probleme läuft! Das ist bei anderen Firmen (besonders EA) nicht der Fall...



------------------------------------------------
voll der Blödsinn kenne weder im FM 2002 noch im Fifa 2003 noch im NHL 2002 0der 2003 schwerwiegende Bugs.
Ok im FM2002 nach Patch... also solche Statements besser sparen wenn man nicht weiss wovon man redet!!!
 [/quote]

mann mike aber das sind doch nur jahrespatches...die haben doch fast nie was an den spielen geändert! das wissen wir beide doch!

achso..ick bins müslee


----------



## coco_bo (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> klar gibts kleine Bugs sag ich ja... und der 18 Jahre Bug ist wirklich spielentscheidend stimmt *lach*



Eigentlich ist es aber doch spielentscheidend! Sorry, aber ich hab mir beim FM 2002 nie mehr als 2-3 Saisons angetan und dieses Problem somit auch nie erfahren, aber wenn man so lange an einer Mannschaft gebastelt hat und plötzlich nicht mehr weiterdaddeln konnte... Ich hätte mich zu tode geärgert...


----------



## Vaderlicious (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

hab ich auch nicht behauptet oder?
Find so schuldzuweisungen nur dämlich.
Hab selber a2 und a3 zuHause aber halt auch den FM2002.
Und seh das nicht nur von einer Seite...
aber eigentlich auch völlig Schwanz...soll sich doch jeder holen was er will.

Da hast recht Müslee... NHL 2003 ist der Witz!!!


----------



## Dexter (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> voll der Blödsinn kenne weder im FM 2002 noch im Fifa 2003 noch im NHL 2002 0der 2003 schwerwiegende Bugs.
> Ok im FM2002 nach Patch... also solche Statements besser sparen wenn man nicht weiss wovon man redet!!!



Die Version1.0 vom FM2002 hatte ja wohl genug Bugs und auch bei Version1.12 gab es noch welche


----------



## planetlesh (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> yeah, verschwörungstheorien, ein fall für akte x...
> 
> aber bei allem respekt: findet ihr das hier allmählich nicht auch lächerlich? 97% der hier schreibenden user haben A4 noch nicht gespielt (ich zähle ebenfalls dazu), doch rumpoltern kann man ja schon mal.. ich spiele die anstoß-reihe seit der wm-edition und kann es kaum erwarten A4 in den händen zu halten, aber ich schüttel nur den kopf wenn ich sehe, wie einige sich hier verhalten.. schon mal daran gedacht, dass die PCG einen ruf zu verlieren hat, genau wie jedes andere magazin? man kann nicht einfach hergehen und sagen: "unser verlag hat einen vertrag mit EA geschlossen, deren spiele bekommen jetzt wertungen, die sie eigentlich gar nicht verdient haben. verlgeichsprodukte hingegen machen wir richtig nieder." etwas mehr objektivität bitte...
> 
> mm..ich hör mich ja schon an wie ein redakteur... *grusel*




wenn du wüsstest....ist auch egal...es macht keinen sinn darüber zu spekulieren!

nochmal genauer: ich habe beide spiele gespielt und trotz einiger bugs ist anstoss 4 meiner (bemüht objektiven) meinung nach schon jetzt etwas besser.

für die begründung müsst ihr eins wissen: ich lasse bei beiden spielen den 3D Modus außen vor, da der entweder grafisch nicht so gelungen ist (A4) oder überhaupt nichts umsetzt, was ich vorher z.B. in der taktik eingestellt habe (FM2003).

so und ohne diesen modus hat meiner meinung nach der FM seine hauptattraktivität verloren....

so und noch ne kurze frage an die redakteure der pc games...

inwieweit werdet ihr dem fm2003 prozentpunkte abziehen wegen der wenigen neuen features (eigentlich hätte ein 15? add-on gereicht) und der absolut fehlenden umsetzung der taktiken, aufstellung etc. im 3D-Modus?


----------



## silencer1 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Wer von euch hat denn überhaupt bereits beide Programme gespielt und kann mit Sicherheit sagen, welches Programm das bessere ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da muß ich dir recht geben. Ein zweites Outpost würde es heute nicht mehr geben (von der Wertung her). Aber es fing bei der PCG schon mit C&C: Tiberian Sun an. Die Power Play hats damals noch objektiv und richtig bewertet. Seit es sogenannte "Exklusiv-Tests" gibt, kann man den Wertungen nicht mehr trauen. Das ist Mist. Warum haben nicht alle Zeitschriften das gleiche Recht ein Spiel zu bewerten? Warum gibt es Exklusiv-Demos? Das würde mich wirklich mal interessieren.


----------



## ThePitt (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu!
Ansich lese ich auch immer die PC Games, die mir immer gefallen hat. Bis vor ungefähr einem Jahr, als ich den Bericht vom FM 2002 und seine Wertung gelesen habe. Ich bin der Meinung, dass dieser damals zu hoch bewertet wurde, was ich auch begründen kann: Gängige Features wie Einzelgespräche waren nicht vorhanden, die Form eines Spielers konnte man erst durch einen Rechtsklick bekommen, wenn man in das "Spierlinfo" - Menü ging, das ist doch traurig, oder? Desweiteren waren die Ergebnisse im Textmodus (die anderen Modi hab ich nicht gespielt!) sehr unrealistisch! Alles wichtige Aspekte, und dennoch wurde das Spiel sehr hoch bewertet. 

Natürlich habt ihr Recht mit A4, und keine Wertung abzugeben finde ich sehr fair und die Berichterstattung ist sehr nett, Danke an dieser Stelle.

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die PCG Spezies und Redakteure (   ]
Aus welchem Grund werden solche Bugs nicht entdeckt, mal ganz ehrlich? Hat das was mit den verschiedene Systemen zu tun,wobei jeder wahrscheinlich ein anderes bestizt? Oder wird einfach nicht getestet, oder wird gar getestet, Fehler jedoch ignoriert? Ich versteh die Welt nämlich nicht mehr. Ich dachte bis her - so kitschig sich das auch anhört - an das gute im Menschen, aber anscheinend wollen wirklich alle nur abzocken...


----------



## DeSoto (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Naja, heute kommt der Artiekl vom A4 online...heute passieren noch andere Dinge rund um A4...mehr sag ich dazu gar nicht.
Wir werden sehen, sobald ich A4 in Händen halte, wird sich ja zeigen, ob die PCG richtig liegt oder nicht. Kommt das eigentlich auch im Heft? Denn dann werden ja schon wieder neue Fakten aufgetreten sein.


----------



## Vaderlicious (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

inwieweit werdet ihr dem fm2003 prozentpunkte abziehen wegen der wenigen neuen features (eigentlich hätte ein 15 add-on gereicht) und der absolut fehlenden umsetzung der taktiken, aufstellung etc. im 3D-Modus?

 [/quote]

und auch da muss ich Dir recht geben viel verändert hat sich nicht!
Ich würde es mir nicht kaufen!
A4 hab ich allerdings auch noch nicht gespielt...


----------



## Bififan (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Wärst mal bei der Gamestar geblieben Rüdi da gibt es sonen Ärger nicht.. 

Spass bei Seite, nun geilt euch mal hier nicht so auf.. das ist doch alles reine Spekulation.. Wartet mal fein auf das Spiel, A4 wir so oder so wieder besser als EA sein Kommerzding..

Erinnert euch lieber nochmal an alte Klassiker wie Bundesliga Manager, oder Bundesliga Manager Pro. oder dem genialen Eishockey Manager.. die waren auch nicht perfekt, aber haben Spass gemacht.. also ruhe im Glied und alte DOS-Disketten raussuchen und wieder installieren..

Schönen Tag noch

mfg Bififan


----------



## Ruediger_Steidle (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> nochmal genauer: ich habe beide spiele gespielt und trotz einiger bugs ist anstoss 4 meiner (bemüht objektiven) meinung nach schon jetzt etwas besser.



Huhu,

kannst du das etwas näher ausführen? Würde mich wirklich interessieren, was genau dir an A4 besser gefällt als an FM2003, insbesondere auch, was den Textmodus anbelangt.


----------



## modnostradamus (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

zu den Exklusiv-Demos gehören glaub ich nur ausgewählte Zeitschriften die die meisten Respekt haben oder große Auflage damit der Publisher mehr "Käufer" erreichen. Deshalb hat die PCG auch immer schnell neue Demos obwohl man sie im I-Net auch dann kriegen kann bissel später... ich glaub auch immer noch an die Objektivität aber wenn der FM 2003 eine ziemlich hohe Wertung kriegt bin ich damit nicht so Ordnung da ich ein Kumpel habe der es sapielt und mir dauernd sagt, dass es eigentlich nur ein "UPDATE" ist.. kann man in einem anderen Thread auch von mir lesen.. kaum Verbesserungen und auch unlogische Spielerstärken sind vorzufinden. Beispiel Werder: Micoud 12 ganz ok aber Charisteas ( spielt gut wenn auch rot   ) hat nur Stärke 8 bisschen zu tief... deshalb kauf ich mir auch nur A4 weil ich es seit Anstoss: Der Fussballmanager gespielt habe. Aber ein Kritikpunkt an Ascaron, in letzter Zeit sind wirklich so gut wie alle Spiele richtig verbuggt auf den Markt gekommen. Haben die keine echten Beta-Tester die immer sagen "ganz ok.." ??! Bei Anstoss ist es auch ein Qualitätsverlust A1 und A2 waren gut genug aber A3 und jetzt A4 bracu man 10 Patches um es mal anständig zum laufen zu bringen *kotz*.. aber liebe Community ihr wollt vermutlich trotzdem nur hören.. ---------> ANSTOSS4  ROCKT EA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  <---------------

MfG modnostradamus


----------



## RoseDawson (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Also das die Redakteure sich bestechen lassen haben halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich. Da reicht auch etwas "gutes Zureden" vom Chef. Auffällig ist es aber in der Tat. Das sämtliche EA-Sports Spiele geradezu lächerlich überzogen bewertet wurden dürfte wohl am persönlichen Geschmack liegen.

Einfach mal die Tests von allen Zeitschriften anschauen und sich nicht nur auf eine verlassen dann sind alle Probleme gelösts!


----------



## Ruediger_Steidle (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Das sämtliche EA-Sports Spiele geradezu lächerlich überzogen bewertet wurden dürfte wohl am persönlichen Geschmack liegen.



Hmm... wenn ich mir so das Leser-Feeback zu den EA-Sports-Dingern anschaue (in der 1/2003 beispielsweise FIFA 2003), scheinen wir doch richtig zu liegen.


----------



## Ischas (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Annsonsten kann ich mir ihre lächerliche einstweilige Verfügung nicht erklären. <
> 
> Noch sind ja keine Details bekannt.


Warum berichtet ihr dann schon über Details? Siehe News von gestern! Oder denkt ihr, Ascaron lügt euch an?


----------



## hrafna (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Erst mal ein fettes Danke an die Redakteure für den Bericht und die Präsenz im Forum!

Ich bin dafür, dass ihr beide Manager richtig hart (aber fair) bewertet. Das ea mit dem FM03 ein besseres Update auf den Markt bringt, dessen wichtigstes Feature (3D-Modus mit Stadioneditor) für einen Manager völlig unbrauchbar ist, ist ebenso offenzulegen wie die Unverschämtheit von Ascaron, mal wieder ein total unfertiges Produkt in die Regale zu stellen.


----------



## DeSoto (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Das sämtliche EA-Sports Spiele geradezu lächerlich überzogen bewertet wurden dürfte wohl am persönlichen Geschmack liegen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... wenn ich mir so das Leser-Feeback zu den EA-Sports-Dingern anschaue (in der 1/2003 beispielsweise FIFA 2003), scheinen wir doch richtig zu liegen.



Nana, ihr werdet doch nicht euren lesern nach dem Mund schreiben.  Was alle gut finden muss ja nicht unbedingt wirklihc gut sein. Im Endeffekt ist subjektiv sowieso nur gut, was mir persönlich gefällt. Und wenn´s der Rest der Welt für Müll hält.


----------



## Scorpio1018 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Na dann will ich auch mal meine Ansicht zu dem ganzen Thema loswerden. A4 hat Bugs...naja soweit ist das für ein PC-Spiel nichts neues. Es war an sich auch zu erwarten. A4 bietet aber auch Innovationen, mit denen EA nicht aufwarten kann. So muss ich meinen FM2003 noch mit unterschiedlichen Logiken spielen was Textmodus und 3-D-Mode (der m.E. gut gelungen ist) spielen. Bei A4 wird das keinen Unterschied machen. Für mich Kaufgrund Nummer 1. Ascarons Spiele sind zwar bei Release mit Bugs versehen, wurden aber auch immer mit Hochdruck bereinigt.
> > Wie gut , dass ich alt genug bi, um mich selbst zu überzeugen, und nicht auf die Kaufempfehlung angewiesen bin. Denn sind wir einemal ehrlich, ein Verlag, der mit einem seiner Flaggschiffe eines von zwei Konkurrenzprodukten promotet wird wohl kaum dem anderen Produkt gegenüber in Jubelstürme oder Lobeshymnen ausbrechen. Die 88 % eurer Schwesterzeitschrift für EAs Manager in allen ehren, ich hab das Spiel hier, ich find sie ein wenig hoch. Der Manager ist gut geworden, keine Frage, aber er setzt deutlich auf dem Vorgänger auf und bietet nicht so schrecklich viel neues. Von der unterschiedlichen Logik der Spielmodi konnte ich gar nichts in diesem Artikel lesen.
> > A4 hat mit dem FM2003 harte Konkurrenz. Noch bin ich aber davon überzeugt, dass er sie hinter sich lassen können wird. Da könnt ihr 10 Mal nette reime auf eurer HP finden und die rote Karte drüberlegen, nur eine von vielen Fehlentscheidungen der "unparteiischen" Zunft der letzten Wochen. Sollte das Verhlaten der Profis auf dem Platz etwa überschwappen?
> 
> ...



der vergleich hiunkt ein wenig, denke ich. man brauch doch nur hier und da ein paar prozentchen mehr geben als der konkurrenz, einige kleinere misstsände "vergessen" und schon steht fm2003 als super spiel da während bei anstoss immer schön die bugs erwähnt weden um unentschlossene leser in die richtung richtung zu dirrigieren...


----------



## Scorpio1018 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > > Das sämtliche EA-Sports Spiele geradezu lächerlich überzogen bewertet wurden dürfte wohl am persönlichen Geschmack liegen.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



die grossen firmen haben einfach ZUVIEL einfluss.


----------



## Scorpio1018 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > yeah, verschwörungstheorien, ein fall für akte x...
> >
> > aber bei allem respekt: findet ihr das hier allmählich nicht auch lächerlich? 97% der hier schreibenden user haben A4 noch nicht gespielt (ich zähle ebenfalls dazu), doch rumpoltern kann man ja schon mal.. ich spiele die anstoß-reihe seit der wm-edition und kann es kaum erwarten A4 in den händen zu halten, aber ich schüttel nur den kopf wenn ich sehe, wie einige sich hier verhalten.. schon mal daran gedacht, dass die PCG einen ruf zu verlieren hat, genau wie jedes andere magazin? man kann nicht einfach hergehen und sagen: "unser verlag hat einen vertrag mit EA geschlossen, deren spiele bekommen jetzt wertungen, die sie eigentlich gar nicht verdient haben. verlgeichsprodukte hingegen machen wir richtig nieder." etwas mehr objektivität bitte...
> >
> ...



ich hab mir damals den fm2002 gekauft weil in meiner "lieblingszeitung" pcgames stand das er einfach überall ein wenig besser ist als anstoss3. nach drei saisons musste ich festellen das das spiel einfahc langweilig war und nicht annähernd den charmé der anstoss reihe hatte. frustriert habe ich das spiel dann direkt wieder verkauft. dieser ganze lizenz kram wird sowieso viel zu sehr überbewertet! genau wie bei ALLEN anderen EA spielen. aber damit kann man ja so schön werbung machen, gelle? 12th mann, blabla...nach 10 saisons sind von den original namen eh nur noch ne handvoll übrig...und die anstoss community rockt sowieso dermassen stark das die original daten nach ein paar tagen im netz zu finden sind! aber viele leute die sich damit nicht wirklich auseinandersetzen lassen sich stark davon beeindrucken das man ryan giggs oder edgar davids im spiel  erkennen kann. btw, mittlerweile wird mir olli kahn mit seiner klage immer sympathischer!
netter crossover between fm und fifa, nich?  aber wisst worauf ich hinaus will...


----------



## Sonnenkicker (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Ich muss sagen, was hier die Anstoss-"Fans" abziehen ist ja eine Frechheit. PC-Games hat das Spiel gespielt, kann die Kritikpunkt mit Fotos belegen und ihr wirft ihnen falsche Wertung vor! Seid doch endlich mal ehrlich, habt ihr was gesehen was euch überzeugt? 3D- und Textmodus ist langweilig, das ist ein Rückschritt gegenüber A3 (da war nur der 3D-Modus schlecht). Die Screenshots sind für heutige Maßstäbe und den Hardware-Anforderungen zumindestens nicht überzeugend. Falsche Statistiken, schlechte 3D-Personen etc. etc.... Ich frage mich was euch dazu bringt so vehement Anstoss4 zu verteidigen! Weil Anstoss3 geil war? Tja, der ist ja auch von Gerald Köhler gemacht und der ist jetzt bei EA! Ihr habt FM2003 nicht gespielt, also könnt ihr es nicht beurteilen. Und generell alle EA-Spiele schlecht zu machen ist lächerlich! Es gibt bessere und schlechtere Spiele, aber generell macht EA gute Spiele!

@PC-GAMES: bringt doch bitte auf einer eurer nächsten CDs Spielszenen von Anstoss4, ich will dieses gehakel sehen!!


----------



## Scorpio1018 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Ich muss sagen, was hier die Anstoss-"Fans" abziehen ist ja eine Frechheit. PC-Games hat das Spiel gespielt, kann die Kritikpunkt mit Fotos belegen und ihr wirft ihnen falsche Wertung vor! Seid doch endlich mal ehrlich, habt ihr was gesehen was euch überzeugt? 3D- und Textmodus ist langweilig, das ist ein Rückschritt gegenüber A3 (da war nur der 3D-Modus schlecht). Die Screenshots sind für heutige Maßstäbe und den Hardware-Anforderungen zumindestens nicht überzeugend. Falsche Statistiken, schlechte 3D-Personen etc. etc.... Ich frage mich was euch dazu bringt so vehement Anstoss4 zu verteidigen! Weil Anstoss3 geil war? Tja, der ist ja auch von Gerald Köhler gemacht und der ist jetzt bei EA! Ihr habt FM2003 nicht gespielt, also könnt ihr es nicht beurteilen. Und generell alle EA-Spiele schlecht zu machen ist lächerlich! Es gibt bessere und schlechtere Spiele, aber generell macht EA gute Spiele!
> 
> @PC-GAMES: bringt doch bitte auf einer eurer nächsten CDs Spielszenen von Anstoss4, ich will dieses gehakel sehen!!



cool, da herr köhler auch den fm2002 entscheidend mit geprägt hat, weiss ich ja das ich mir dessen nachfolger nicht zu kaufen brauche. danke für diesen tipp


----------



## degulon (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Ich muss sagen, was hier die Anstoss-"Fans" abziehen ist ja eine Frechheit. PC-Games hat das Spiel gespielt, kann die Kritikpunkt mit Fotos belegen und ihr wirft ihnen falsche Wertung vor! Seid doch endlich mal ehrlich, habt ihr was gesehen was euch überzeugt? 3D- und Textmodus ist langweilig, das ist ein Rückschritt gegenüber A3 (da war nur der 3D-Modus schlecht). Die Screenshots sind für heutige Maßstäbe und den Hardware-Anforderungen zumindestens nicht überzeugend. Falsche Statistiken, schlechte 3D-Personen etc. etc.... Ich frage mich was euch dazu bringt so vehement Anstoss4 zu verteidigen! Weil Anstoss3 geil war? Tja, der ist ja auch von Gerald Köhler gemacht und der ist jetzt bei EA! Ihr habt FM2003 nicht gespielt, also könnt ihr es nicht beurteilen. Und generell alle EA-Spiele schlecht zu machen ist lächerlich! Es gibt bessere und schlechtere Spiele, aber generell macht EA gute Spiele!




Du hast A4 ja auch noch nicht gesehen und kannst deswg. wohl auch schlecht eine Meinung abgeben. Zudem ist Deine Meinung doch schon altbekannt. Du hattest sie vor Release bei Amazon abgeben und bist wg. Deiner Kommentare mehrfach vom Ascaron-Board gefolgen. Wen wundert da Deine Meinung ?


----------



## Sonnenkicker (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Ich muss sagen, was hier die Anstoss-"Fans" abziehen ist ja eine Frechheit. ...
> >
> > @PC-GAMES: bringt doch bitte auf einer eurer nächsten CDs Spielszenen von Anstoss4, ich will dieses gehakel sehen!!
> 
> ...



Tja, kennst dich nicht aus! Es ist richtig dass er schon an Bord war, aber er hatte noch nicht die Zeit alles umzustellen. Ich denke FM2003 ist der Manager an dem man Gerald Köhler messen muß.
Ich persönlich fand FM02 übrigens auch enttäuschend, das lag vor allem an der langen Zeit unter der Woche und der veralteten Grafik-Engine. Dies wurde ja jetzt geändert.
Übrigens, FM2003 muß nicht gepatcht werden und auf der Homepage kann man sich immer wieder nette neue Features runterladen. Finde ich klasse.
Übrigens, FM2003 konnte im Releasedatum sogar nach vorne verlegt werden. Ich habe von Spielen gehört, die sind morgen immernoch nicht im spielfähigen Zustand erhältlich.


----------



## Scorpio1018 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Ich muss sagen, was hier die Anstoss-"Fans" abziehen ist ja eine Frechheit. PC-Games hat das Spiel gespielt, kann die Kritikpunkt mit Fotos belegen und ihr wirft ihnen falsche Wertung vor! Seid doch endlich mal ehrlich, habt ihr was gesehen was euch überzeugt? 3D- und Textmodus ist langweilig, das ist ein Rückschritt gegenüber A3 (da war nur der 3D-Modus schlecht). Die Screenshots sind für heutige Maßstäbe und den Hardware-Anforderungen zumindestens nicht überzeugend. Falsche Statistiken, schlechte 3D-Personen etc. etc.... Ich frage mich was euch dazu bringt so vehement Anstoss4 zu verteidigen! Weil Anstoss3 geil war? Tja, der ist ja auch von Gerald Köhler gemacht und der ist jetzt bei EA! Ihr habt FM2003 nicht gespielt, also könnt ihr es nicht beurteilen. Und generell alle EA-Spiele schlecht zu machen ist lächerlich! Es gibt bessere und schlechtere Spiele, aber generell macht EA gute Spiele!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach, sieh an. *fg*
stehst auf der gehaltsliste von ea?


----------



## Sonnenkicker (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Ich muss sagen, was hier die Anstoss-"Fans" abziehen ist ja eine Frechheit. ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@degulon, tja, muss ja jetzt bitter für dich sein, dass ich Recht behalten habe!


----------



## spassiger (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Ich muss erst mal kurz die PC Games verteidigen: "NfS HP 2" ist das schlechteste NfS aller Zeiten - so stand's im Einkaufsführer in der letzten Ausgabe. Respekt für eine so mutige (und korrekte) Wertung!

Zum FM2002 und FM2003: Ich habe weder den einen noch den anderen gespielt und kann daher nur berichten, was ich in all den Foren gehört habe. Es ist wohl ein gutes Spiel (entspricht für mich 75 - 80, aber es könnte auch als erweiterter Patch (böse Zungen) oder Add-On (allgemeine Meinung) erscheinen.
Die PC Games wird hoffentlich den richtigen Weg finden, allerdings finde ich es schon etwas übertrieben, A4 jetzt so an den Pranger zu stellen. Die ganzen A4-Spieler haben schließlich in den ANSTOSS-Foren auch schon über das eine oder andere Problem geklagt, aber so extrem war's bisher noch nicht. Wir werden sehen, ich warte auf ein Amazon-Päckchen am nächsten Freitag.

Wie wär's eigentlich mit einer großen Gegenüberstellung der Lesermeinungen zu A4 und FM2003 in der Ausgabe 3/03? Das wäre doch mal wirklich interessant!


----------



## Scorpio1018 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > > Ich muss sagen, was hier die Anstoss-"Fans" abziehen ist ja eine Frechheit. ...
> > >
> > > @PC-GAMES: bringt doch bitte auf einer eurer nächsten CDs Spielszenen von Anstoss4, ich will dieses gehakel sehen!!
> >
> ...



hmmmmm, und mir wird von vielen gesagt es hat sich kaum was verändert von fm2002 zu 2003? was nun? also können wir herrn köhler ja auch schon am vorgänger messen oder?


----------



## Chrisbone (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Und da werft ihr den Redakteuren eine zu hohe Wertung für den fm2003 vor.. Ich möcht bloss nie erleben, dass einer von euch das jeweilige Konkurrenzprodukt eures Lieblingsgames in nem Heft testet 
-_-

Subjektiv betrachtet sind die EA Games nunmal gut, auch wenn sich wenig ändert, werden sie dadurch nicht schlechter. Leute die Vorgänger hatten, müssen eben selbst entscheiden, ob sie das nächste Game noch wollen, Neukäufer hingegen bekommen ein Topgame, also sind auch 88 % oder whatever akzeptabel..

Anstoss 4 hingegen wird bestimmt auch ein gutes Game, jedoch muss ich sagen, dass Ascaron und Bugs nun schon eine längere Tradition haben. Das heisst aber nicht, dass das Game schlecht wird, also haltet euch mal ein bisschen zurück und harrt der Dinge die da kommen mögen..


----------



## Sonnenkicker (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > > > Ich muss sagen, was hier die Anstoss-"Fans" abziehen ist ja eine Frechheit. ...
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > ...


----------



## Andy77 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Ja Hallo erstmal!

Kann es sein, das hier fast nur Anstoss-Fans vertreten sind??? Dann oute ich mich jetzt mal als FM2002-Spieler!  Zum einen möchte ich mal sagen, das ich es nicht gerade fair und auch gar nicht objektiv finde, wie hier über FM2003 und die PCG abgezogen wird. Deswegen möchte ich mir kein Urteil bilden, welcher von beiden Managern besser ist. Habe beide noch nicht gespielt und werde mir auch nur eins kaufen. Ich frage mich nur wo das Problem der vielen Leute hier ist. Können oder wollen sie nicht glauben das EA auch mal gute Manager rausbringt? Haben die Leute Angst das ihre Lieblingsmanagersimulation der Genrethron abtreten muss? Oder können es die Leute nicht verkraften das Herr Köhler zu EA gewechselt ist? Wie auch immer die Antworten aussehen, es ist mir egal. Mir muss das Spiel Spaß machen, und nicht 1000000 anderen. 
Ascaron kann doch schon fast froh sein, das EA die einstweilige Verfügung erwirkt hat, sonst wäre die Kaufversion, laut einigen Urteilen hier (ich wiederhole, ich bilde mir kein Urteil weil ich keines der beiden Spiele gespielt habe), kaum spielbar. Daher finde ich es auch nur Fair, das die PCG noch keine Wertung rausgibt.
Zu dem Addon möchte ich mal folgendes sagen: Nehmen wir mal UT2003. Was hat sich da großartig zum Vorgänger verändert? Die Grafik, ok. Sieht um einiges geiler aus. Neue Engine und so. Was haben wir noch? Jaaaa, neue Waffen! Auch nett, wenn auch nicht viele neue Waffen. Was hätten wir noch? Neue, größere Maps? OK, is klar. Und bei FM2003? Neue Grafik-Engine, neue Spieler=neue Waffen?!?, mehrere Ligen=größere Maps? Warum is UT2003 kein Addon? Weil die Entwicklung länger gedauert hat? Wenn man mal ehrlich ist, kann man bei nem Fußball Manager das Rad nicht neu erfinden. Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen A3 und A4? Ist der soooooooooooo riesig und spielentscheidend? Ich weiß es nicht. Man sollte beide Spiele unparteiisch beurteilen und das wird hier nicht unbedingt gemacht. Die Leute hier sind, hauptsächlich, auch sehr vorurteilsbehaftet. Entweder Pro-A4 oder Contra-FM2003. Das ist jetzt meine Meinung. Mir ist es auch egal, welcher von beiden besser ist. Ich werde mir FM2003 zulegen, weil die die FIFA-Rechte haben
und mir der Vorgänger auch gefallen hat.

Und jetzt steinigt mich...


----------



## dirkfrey (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

@alle Anstoß-Fans SPIELT DAS SPIEL DOCH ERSTMAL, bevor ihr es lobt!!!
Ok, ich kann ja verstehen, dass man es als Anstoß3-Fan gar nicht erwarten kann, endlich Anstoß 4 zu spielen. Und dass man gar nicht wahr haben will, dass das Game irgendetwas anderes als grandios ist.
Und es ist ja auch ein bisschen wie mit David und Goliath: die kleinen Ascarons gegen die großen EAs. Natürlich würde ich mich irgendwie auch freuen, wenn letztendlich der FM2003 nur die Rücklichter von A4 sieht.
Aber: Wartet doch erstmal ab erklärt A4 nicht a priori schon zu Gott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Das bessere Spiel ist das bessere Spiel. Egal wie es heißt... (ok, der Satz klingt nach Sepp Herberger ist aber trotzdem von mir...  )

Und glaubt ihr denn wirklich, die PCG-Redakteure saugen sich das mit den Bugs aus den Fingern. Ihr versteht da etwas falsch: Nicht die PCG-Leute sind parteisch, IHR SEID PARTEIISCH!!! 

@Coco_Bo: du bist ja wohl der größte aller A4 Fans, die das Ding noch nie gespiet haben. Verlaß dich doch lieber weniger aufs Hörensagen und erspar uns doch deine vorgefasste Meinung. Wenn Du hier ein Zitat postest, das deine Meinung bestätigen soll, solltest Du wenigstens wissen, wie ausgiebig der zitierte Spieler A4 gespielt hat? Und ob er überhaupt in der Lage ist einen Bug zu erkennen, wenn er einen sieht...


----------



## ThePitt (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

@Andy 77:

Du hast natürlich Recht! Unreal Tournament könnte man auch als Addon bezeichnen. Jetzt aber zu deiner Frage, ob sich soviel bei A4 im Vergleich zu A3 verändert hat: Da kann man ganz klar ein dickes JA hinterschreiben. Alleine schon die Tatsache, dass sich ein Spieler nicht durch eine einzige Stärke definiert, sonders - und das ist viel realistischer - gleich durch 7 Stärken. Das ist relativ neu unter den Manager. Ich glaube zwar, dass der CM das auch schon hatte, aber die deutschen Manager noch nicht. Ein zweiter großer Unterschied ist die Tatsache, dass alle Modi, sei es der Textmodus, der Videotextmodus und der 3D Modus gleich berechnen, was das neue Stärkesystem richtig gut möglich macht. Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, dass es wirklich so ist, aber zumindest war das angekündigt(man weiß ja nie...    )  Natürlich kommt auch die Tatsache, dass A4 ganz neu programmiert wurde, hinzu. Da kann man also keinesfalls von einem Addon sprechen.

Dazu, dass EA jedes Jahr einen neuen Manager rausbringt sage ich nur: Das stinkt nach Abzocke. Warum nicht mal ein Jahr mehr Zeit nehmen für wirklich neues? Naja, ich bin auf Kommentare seitesn Ascaron gespannt!


----------



## TOAO84 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Also ich habe mir Anstoss 4 zusammen mit einem DVD-Laufwerk bereits am 11.10. im Ascaron-Webshop vorbestellt. Ich war bisher mit der Anstoss-Reihe (alle Teile gespielt) äußerst zufrieden - der Langzeit-Spielspaß ist nirgendwo so groß wie hier!

Allerdings fühle ich mich auf gut deutsch gesagt verarscht!!! 
Wie bereits richtig angemerkt wurde gab es schon bei A3 unzählige Bugs und der 3D-Modus entsprach nicht den Vorstellungen - und jetzt soll es fast noch schlimmer sein!!! Eine echte Katastrophe!

Es ist einfach unglaublich warum es bei den Güterslohern nicht möglich ist ein - zumindest nahezu - fehlerfreies Spiel herzustellen.
Warum setzen sie den Releasetermin nicht einfach frühzeitig nach hinten. Ich fiebere schon die ganze Woche auf mein Päckchen hin, das eigentlich morgen kommen sollte! Ob daraus noch was wird, ist extrem fraglich - ich rechne nicht vor nächster Woche damit! So erzeugt man nur Aggressionen und Frust bei den Kunden.

EA-Verfügung (in meinen Augen lächerlich, eine bodenlose Frechheit - spiegelt nur die Angst wider, dass FM2003 floppt) hin oder her: Wenn Ascaron es wieder nicht schafft ein spielbares Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen werden sie zumindest bei mir dauerhaft an Vertrauen verlieren. Man wird immer wieder vertröstet und enttäuscht.

Ich bin mir sicher, A4 wird erneut Marktführer und uns allen noch viel Spaß bereiten. Aber wie das ganze abgelaufen ist, zeugt nicht von besonderer Professionalität. Sollen sich die Herren Entwickler ruhig Zeit lassen - aber dann bitteschön auch pünktlich und zur Zufriedenheit aller ein erstklassiges Produkt herausbringen! Ich denke das ist für den Preis nicht zu viel verlangt.

P.S.: Auf einem Wallpaper von A4 steht: "Anstoss 4 - Im November auf Ihrem PC!" ) Daraus wird wohl mal wieder nichts... Respekt Ascaron!!! Ihr habt eure (potenziellen) Kunden prima verarscht und verärgert.

Trotz alledem wünsche ich euch und mir noch viel Freude an dem Game (sofern es in diesem Leben noch ausgeliefert wird - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!) - ich hoffe Ascaron entschuldigt sich und der ganze Ärger ist bald vergessen!

Cya


----------



## akalipsia (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Ich habe beide Spiele (FM 2003 und A4) und maße mir deshalb ein Urteil an. A4 ist nicht so schlecht, wie es hier gemacht wird, aber es hat Fehler. Der FM2003 ist nähergekommen, keinesfalls aber vorbeigezogen. Da möchte ich nur die lausige Umsetzung der Lizenz und die Faulheit, nicht mal Oberligen einzufügen, anführen.

Wollen wir wirklich vom Computec-Verlag, die mit ihren Produkten PC Action und PC Games als Hauptsponsor bei EA's FM 2003 auftreten, Objektivität erwarten? Wir sollten genau beobachten, woher geschossen wird.

Die objektivsten Infos zum Spiel erhaltet Ihr immer noch in den Foren von Anstoßfreak bzw. Anstoss-Zone, weil dort die Leute diskutieren, die es trotz verschobenem Release schon in der Verkaufsversion haben. Aber doch nicht hier beim Hofberichterstatter von EA!


----------



## akalipsia (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Weitere Gedanken:
Auf der DVD ist "Ballerburg", ein vollwertiges Spiel, als Bonus mit drauf. Völlig im Preis inbegriffen. Wer jedoch demnächst nur noch jährliche Updates und lau aufgewärmten kalten Kaffee a la EA haben möchte, soll sich ruhig an der Vernichtung Ascarons beteiligen.


----------



## DeSoto (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

@Andy77
Hast du neue Infos? Bisher hat EA nur Antrag auf eine einstweilige Verfügung gestellt. Über diesen Antrag wurde heute verhandelt, das Ergebnis ist noch nirgends nachzulesen. Vielleicht gibt es jetzt eine EV vielleicht ist der Antrag abgelehnt worden.

Ich habe den Fm2003 auch, bin aber vorrangig Anstoss-Spieler. Trotzdem gefällt mir FM03 besser als die Vorgängerversion. Mein Hauptmanko - wie schon bei A3 - die unterschiedliche Berechnung von Textmodus und 3-D-Modus. Da kann die Fifa-Engine noch so geil sein, wenn meine Einstellungen nicht übernommen werden und der 3D-Mode die gleichen Krankheiten wie der von A3 hat ( zu wenig Tore, unlogische Pässe etc.) macht er nicht so arg viel laune, wenn auch die Darstellung, also das pure Aussehen im 3D-Mode sehr hübsch ist.


----------



## spassiger (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Wollen wir wirklich vom Computec-Verlag, die mit ihren Produkten PC Action und PC Games als Hauptsponsor bei EA's FM 2003 auftreten, Objektivität erwarten? Wir sollten genau beobachten, woher geschossen wird.


Ja, ich erwarte das! Werbekunden sind Werbekunden und sollten keinerlei Einfluss auf irgendeine Wertung haben!


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

> 





> Ich habe beide Spiele (FM 2003 und A4) und maße mir deshalb ein Urteil an. A4 ist nicht so schlecht, wie es hier gemacht wird, aber es hat Fehler. Der FM2003 ist nähergekommen, keinesfalls aber vorbeigezogen. <
> 
> "gemacht wird"?
> All die Bugs, die im Special aufgeführt sind, werden ab morgen Zigtausende von Spielern genau SO vorfinden.
> ...


----------



## Dexter (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> "gemacht wird"?
> All die Bugs, die im Special aufgeführt sind, werden ab morgen Zigtausende von Spielern genau SO vorfinden.



Wisst ihr schon mehr wie Wir?


----------



## akalipsia (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Wollen wir wirklich vom Computec-Verlag, die mit ihren Produkten PC Action und PC Games als Hauptsponsor bei EA's FM 2003 auftreten, Objektivität erwarten? Wir sollten genau beobachten, woher geschossen wird.
> 
> 
> Ja, ich erwarte das! Werbekunden sind Werbekunden und sollten keinerlei Einfluss auf irgendeine Wertung haben!



Es ist ja nicht so, daß EA nur beim Computec-Verlag wirkt. Es ist ja auch so, daß der Computec-Verlag im Spiel mit PC Action und im Handbuch mit PC Games wirbt.
Meiner Meinung nach ist bei so engen Verflechtungen keine Objektivität zu erwarten. Ein Geschmäckle hat's auf alle Fälle.

Wenn das, was im FM ist, die FIFA-Engine sein soll, frage ich mich, warum da alle so wild drauf waren. Die geht über das Anstoss-Niveau keinesfalls hinaus und eine Taktik ist kaum zu verfolgen. Das sind wohl bloß Zufälle, wenn mal eine Aktion mit meinen taktischen Anweisungen übereinstimmt.

Krasse Unterschiede gibt es bei der Ergebnisberechnung zwischen den Modis. Das macht keinen Spaß. Allerdings schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner an, es ist besser als der FM 2002. Bei anderen Firmen bekommt man sowas aber als ausführlichen Patch und nicht für fast 100 DM als Vollpreisprodukt.


----------



## TOAO84 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Ja genau!
Würde mich (und zig Tausende andere wohl auch) brennend interessieren!

Kommt A4 jetzt doch "schon" morgen raus?
Und was ist aus der einstweiligen Verfügung geworden?

Mal was anderes: Ascaron musste jetzt anscheinend mindestens 2 neue Master erstellen, die Produktion mehrfach stoppen, bereits ausgelieferte Spiele zurückrufen, kurzfristig Helfer einstellen die am WE das zweite Master verpackt haben und und und.....
Verursacht das nicht massive Kosten?? Muss Ascaron dafür alleine aufkommen? Und ist es möglich gegen EA rechtlich vorzugehen falls der Antrag auf einstweilige Verfügung abgeschmettert wird? Ich denke da an die Produktions-/Rückrufkosten plus Rufschädigung o.ä.


----------



## coco_bo (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> @Coco_Bo: du bist ja wohl der größte aller A4 Fans, die das Ding noch nie gespiet haben. Verlaß dich doch lieber weniger aufs Hörensagen und erspar uns doch deine vorgefasste Meinung. Wenn Du hier ein Zitat postest, das deine Meinung bestätigen soll, solltest Du wenigstens wissen, wie ausgiebig der zitierte Spieler A4 gespielt hat? Und ob er überhaupt in der Lage ist einen Bug zu erkennen, wenn er einen sieht...



Natürlich bin ich ein riesiger Anstoss Fan, aber ich hab auch den FM und zahlreiche andere Manager Games gezockt! Ich hab hier auch nicht Anstoss 4 in den Himmel gelobt, sondern lediglich beteuert, dass diese Abstürze etc bei den mir bekannten Zockern nicht aufgetreten sind! Auch hab ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass schon der FM 2002 von der PC Games in den Himmel gelobt wurde, währenddem er bei anderen Mags wesentlich geringere Werungen erhalten hat!

Soviel zu meiner Richtigstellung! Ich bin jetzt jedenfalls sehr gespannt wie sich das ganze entwickeln wird! Vielleicht hat die PC Games auch recht und A4 wird voller Bugs sein! Ich finde es auch super das man in diesem Fall keine Wertung vergibt! Nur ist es nach meinen Infos nicht der Fall! Wenn es tatsächlich so kommt wie hier beschrieben, dann ist alles ok! Wenn nicht werd ich die PC Games in Zukunft sicherlich noch kritischer begutachten als bisher... Aber jetzt gilt erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## DeSoto (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Ja genau!
> Würde mich (und zig Tausende andere wohl auch) brennend interessieren!
> 
> Kommt A4 jetzt doch "schon" morgen raus?
> ...



Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Ascaron eine Gegenklage einreicht, falls sich die Vorwürfe als aus der Luft gegriffen herausstellen. Aber soweit ist es ja noch nicht, zumindest gibt es noch keine offiziellen Aussagen. Ob es  die EV mitlerweile gibt, sprich, ob dem Antrag stattgegeben wurde oder nicht steht sicher längst fest. Nur die Öffentlichkeit weiß es noch nicht.

Aber vielleicht steckt hinter Petras Aussage ja das Ergebnis - was sie nie zugeben würde weil sie´s wahrscheinlich gar nicht dürfte -  und morgen steht der Manager in den Regalen.  Saturn hat gestern noch gesagt, dass er freitag verkauft würde, aber die Verkläufer dort...naja Thema für sich.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

> Meiner Meinung nach ist bei so engen Verflechtungen keine Objektivität zu erwarten. Ein Geschmäckle hat's auf alle Fälle. <

Erstmal:
Der FM 2003 hat nichts mit den Anstoß 4-Bugs zu tun. Wir haben bislang über den FM 2003 keinen Ton verloren. Wer dagegen ist, dass wir Leser vor einem verbuggten Spiel warnen, möge bitte die Hand heben <g>

Zweitens:
Wir bewerten FM 2003 wie jedes andere Spiel auch. Leser-Gruppe 1 wird sagen: zu hohe Wertung. Gruppe 2 wird sagen: zu niedrige Wertung. Gruppe 3 wird sagen: Genau richtig! Unser Bestreben ist es, dass Gruppe 3 möglichst groß ist - und da kann doch niemand ernsthaft glauben, dass in der Redaktionskonferenz vier (!) Tester sagen: "Oho, da ist ja supertolle PCG-Bandenwerbung im FM 2003 - das ist ja glatt zwei Punkte mehr wert..." <g>

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Dreamerwhisk (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Wieso sollte Ascaron denn aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit lernen? Ihre Spiele verkaufen sich trotzdem wie bloed, sowohl die PCG als auch die GS haben bisher fast nie auf uebermaessig viele Bugs hingewiesen und wenn doch (wie bei Port Royale) dann wird Ascaron danach in den Himmel gelobt wenn sie nen Patch und ein kostenloses Update (welches ja nur Sachen beinhaltet die eigentlich in der Release Version versprochen waren) innerhalb von 3 Monaten rausbringen


----------



## DeSoto (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Meiner Meinung nach ist bei so engen Verflechtungen keine Objektivität zu erwarten. Ein Geschmäckle hat's auf alle Fälle. <
> 
> Erstmal:
> Der FM 2003 hat nichts mit den Anstoß 4-Bugs zu tun. Wir haben bislang über den FM 2003 keinen Ton verloren. Wer dagegen ist, dass wir Leser vor einem verbuggten Spiel warnen, möge bitte die Hand heben <g>
> ...



Aber sorry, ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber der Gedanke, dass der Chef des Unternehmens Computec bei einer nicht so tollen Wertung für EAs FM mal in die Redaktion schaut und böse blickt angesichts der Werbung, die in Handbuch und Spiel vorhanden ist, liegt doch nahe. Ich sage nicht, dass es so ist, ich sage nur, dass sich die Vermutung nahelegt. Das zweite ist der Zeitpunkt, zu dem dieser Bericht erscheint. Unglücklich wäre evtl ein passender Begriff angesichts der Ereignisse.
Es stimmt in der PCG gab es noch keinen Test nur in der PCA...wann kommt der über den FM? UNd die Frage muss auch erlaubt sein, ich hab auf eurer Page noch nichts über das erschienene FM2003 gefunden. Das kann man schon kaufen, wäre es nicht wichtiger, dieses Game ausführlich zu testen, da es eben schon Abnehmer findet. Auch das ist ein wenig unglücklich wie ich finde.
Nochmal - not offending, nur leise Anfragen.


----------



## Dreamerwhisk (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Das zweite ist der Zeitpunkt, zu dem dieser Bericht erscheint. Unglücklich wäre evtl ein passender Begriff angesichts der Ereignisse.
> Es stimmt in der PCG gab es noch keinen Test nur in der PCA...wann kommt der über den FM? UNd die Frage muss auch erlaubt sein, ich hab auf eurer Page noch nichts über das erschienene FM2003 gefunden. Das kann man schon kaufen, wäre es nicht wichtiger, dieses Game ausführlich zu testen, da es eben schon Abnehmer findet. Auch das ist ein wenig unglücklich wie ich finde.
> Nochmal - not offending, nur leise Anfragen.



Wann haettest Du denn gerne eine Bugwarnung? Einen Monat nach Release? Besonders bei einem Spiel wie A4 welches wenn Du gestern mal ins Ascaronforum geschaut hast wirklich voellig buggy ist. Selbst auf den Fan Seiten wie Anstoss-Zone sind die Leute mitlerweile nicht mehr besonders gut auf Ascaron zu sprechen. 
Ich seh mich eigentlich als echter Anstossfan, hab seit Anstoss 1 damals alle Teile der Reihe begeistert gespielt und spiele bis heute A3. Mit einem Kauf von A4 werde ich aber, und das hatte ich schon vor dem PCG Artikel beschlossen, warten einfach weil meine Erfahrungen mit Ascaron in punkto Bugs derart schlecht sind das ich ihnen nicht zutraue ein bugfreies Spiel rauszubringen. Ich war fuer die auch mal Betatester und weis zumindest einigermassen was da abgeht.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

> Aber sorry, ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber der Gedanke, dass der Chef des Unternehmens Computec bei einer nicht so tollen Wertung für EAs FM mal in die Redaktion schaut und böse blickt angesichts der Werbung, die in Handbuch und Spiel vorhanden ist, liegt doch nahe. <

LOL!
Zum Böse-Blicken ist die Chefredaktion da ;o)
Der "Chef des Unternehmens Computec" ist bei den Wertungskonferenzen natürlich nicht dabei - da hätte er bei so vielen Magazinen (Playzone, N-ZONE, X-ZONE, PCG Hardware etc.) Einiges zu tun...

> Es stimmt in der PCG gab es noch keinen Test nur in der PCA...wann kommt der über den FM? <

Nächste Ausgabe (ab Samstag bei vielen Abonnenten).

Petra
PC Games


----------



## DeSoto (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Das zweite ist der Zeitpunkt, zu dem dieser Bericht erscheint. Unglücklich wäre evtl ein passender Begriff angesichts der Ereignisse.
> > Es stimmt in der PCG gab es noch keinen Test nur in der PCA...wann kommt der über den FM? UNd die Frage muss auch erlaubt sein, ich hab auf eurer Page noch nichts über das erschienene FM2003 gefunden. Das kann man schon kaufen, wäre es nicht wichtiger, dieses Game ausführlich zu testen, da es eben schon Abnehmer findet. Auch das ist ein wenig unglücklich wie ich finde.
> > Nochmal - not offending, nur leise Anfragen.
> 
> ...



Hast du etwa ne Warnung zu FM2003 gelesen, bevor das Spiel rauskam? Wenn du mal einen Blick in deren Forum wirfst hätten sicher dort auch einige gerne vorher gelesen, wie es mit den Bugs in diesem Spiel so aussieht. Ich für meinen Teil wollte und werde mir A4 eh kaufen, wenn ich das tue, nachdem die Patches raus sind kann ich es genauso gut gleich machen. Denn wie bei A3 kann es ja sein - und tut es bei so manchem - das das Spiel zumindest befriedigned läuft. 
Ich habe nur gesagt, dass der zeitpunkt aufgrund der Ereignisse der letzten tage unglücklich war. Wenn man Ascaron wirklich helfen woltle, wie zu lesen war, hätte man auch etwas weniger "Zirkus" machen können. Zumal unwahrscheinlich ist, dass das Spiel - unabhängig von der Entscheidung in Hamburg - morgen bereits verkauft werden kann. Schließlich gab es einen Rückruf.


----------



## Dreamerwhisk (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Hast du etwa ne Warnung zu FM2003 gelesen, bevor das Spiel rauskam? Wenn du mal einen Blick in deren Forum wirfst hätten sicher dort auch einige gerne vorher gelesen, wie es mit den Bugs in diesem Spiel so aussieht.




Ich hab auch die FM2003 Foren waehrend der letzten Tage angeschaut und muss dir leider sagen, dass die Bugs sich dort anscheinend in Grenzen halten. Das groesste Problem beim FM scheint mal wieder der Kopierschutz zu sein, aber abgesehen davon ist das Spiel zumindest spielbar was ich nach meinem Eindruck in den A4 Foren von diesem nicht wirklich glaube.

Was das "dann kauf ichs mir halt jetzt und patch es spaeter" angeht. Wenn man sich das Spiel trotz der Bugs sofot hole werden Ascaron und die anderen es nie lernen. Wartet man dagegen bis nach den Patches dann sehen sie es sehr wohl an den Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## DeSoto (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Hast du etwa ne Warnung zu FM2003 gelesen, bevor das Spiel rauskam? Wenn du mal einen Blick in deren Forum wirfst hätten sicher dort auch einige gerne vorher gelesen, wie es mit den Bugs in diesem Spiel so aussieht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speziell für die wird das ein trost sein, deren Installation aufrgund von Fehlpressungen erst gar nicht geklappt hat. Und was "in Grenzen halten" heißt ist auch Definitionssache. Sicher ist FM2003 kein Bugweltmeister, insofern hat die Bugabteilung der Kanadier gut gearbeitet. Dabei sti aber auch zu beachten, dass das Spiel zu großen Teilen auf dem Vorgänger aufsetzt.
Und trotzdem gibt es Fehler im Programm vom Tempo des Textmodes bin hin zum 3-D-Mode, den ich für den größten Schwachpunkt des Spiels halte, das trotz allem unterhaltsam ist, aber eben kein Brüller. Wozu m.E. nach den Ankündigungen und den Features A4 duirchaus das Zeug hat.
Und was das Thema angeht "Ich kaufe erst nach den Patches": ein Industrie, die sich als gesamte immer wieder darauf rausredet, dass man kein Bugfreies Spiel programmieren kann, kannst du nicht erziehen.


----------



## DeSoto (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

By the way...A4 kommt. Stefan hat es gerade bekannt gegeben.


----------



## RoseDawson (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Ne ne nix Bandenwerbung im Spiel. Ich rede von Werbeanzeigen in der Zeitung. Da gibt der Chef einem schonma zu verstehen nich ganz so genau hinzugucken. Um auch weiter schön zu kassieren.

Desweiteren meinte ich nich direkt Fifa 2003. Ich meinte sämtliche Vorgänger. Alle im Vergleich zu ProEvoSoccer nen absolut lächerlicher Drecksmüll. Und alles über 80er Wertungen. Wobei jeder Goalie maximal Kreisliganiveau erreichte. 
Zugeben tu ich dat ich von den Konsolenversionen rede und den Tests in der Playzone. 
Habe alle FifaTeile von 1998 gezockt bzw gekauft. U.A aufgrund von Tests. Jedesmal stellt sich sehr schnell die nicht vorhandene KI der Mitspieler als Spassbremse Nr1. aus. Dennoch alles gute Wertungen. Da fragt man sich in der Tat: Was soll das? Fifa 1998-2002 sind wohl ohne Zweifel an Realismus nich zu unterbieten. 

Ergo: die Wertungen sind selbst wenn man den Persönlichen Geschmack mit einbezieht nicht nachvollziehbar.

 Wenn man nen böses Mädchen is dann vermutet man das EA-Spiele bevorzugt behandelt werden. 

Wohlgemerkt ich rede von Konsolenspielen. Playzone is ja auch Computec darum der Vergleich.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

> 





> Ne ne nix Bandenwerbung im Spiel. Ich rede von Werbeanzeigen in der Zeitung. Da gibt der Chef einem schonma zu verstehen nich ganz so genau hinzugucken. Um auch weiter schön zu kassieren. <
> 
> Nicht so genau hinzugucken? Zum Beispiel Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2? Zum Beispiel Anno 1503? Zum Beispiel MoH: Spearhead?
> 
> ...


----------



## ThePitt (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Hey!
Erstmal muss ich sagen, dass ich es klasse finde, das Petra Maueröder so regelmäßig hier vorbeischaut!

Daher stelle ich meine Frage auch mal direkt an sie: Morgen sollen ja jetzt laut Ascaron schon einige neue A4 Version im Handel erhältlich sein. Aber wie erkenne ich jetzt, ob es wirklich das 3. Masters ist, oder ob es eine frühere Version ist?


----------



## LordMephisto (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Daher stelle ich meine Frage auch mal direkt an sie: Morgen sollen ja jetzt laut Ascaron schon einige neue A4 Version im Handel erhältlich sein. Aber wie erkenne ich jetzt, ob es wirklich das 3. Masters ist, oder ob es eine frühere Version ist?



Wenn du bei einem guten Händler kaufst kann es nur das letzte Master sein da ja die anderen Komplett zurück gerufen wurden.

Mal ne Frage an die Redaktion, welche Version hattet ihr zur Verfügung? Man hört das es die erste sein soll.


----------



## Volrath_15 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Denn sind wir einemal ehrlich, ein Verlag, der mit einem seiner Flaggschiffe eines von zwei Konkurrenzprodukten promotet wird wohl kaum dem anderen Produkt gegenüber in Jubelstürme oder Lobeshymnen ausbrechen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag nur "Black and White"


----------



## OliDerMeister (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Hallo, 

ich habe das hier den ganzen Tag beobachtet und muß mich schon sehr wundern. Der FM 2003 ist das deutliche bessere Spiel als A4. Ich hatte nämlich schon das Vergnügen beide zu testen. Und ich muß sagen so was wie A4 ist mir seit langen nicht mehr auf den Pc gekommen. Was nützt mir der Textmodus wenn da nich einmal die Tore angezeigt werden oder wie bei mir der Torschütze plötzlich 333% heißt. Ein Witz sondersgleichen ist der 3D-Modus. Bekommt man ihn zum laufen dann läuft alles durcheinander und Tatik wird nie umgesetzt. Es gibt allerdings auch andere kleine Fehler die den Spielspaß aber nicht zu stark einschränken.
Zum FM 2003 muss ich sagen dieses Spiel läuft einwandfrei. Der 3D-Modus ist unübertroffen, Tatiken werden auch umgesetzt, der Stadion und Vereinsumfeld Ausbau ist unschlagbar. Es gibt Orignal Namen, Wappen usw. 
Das EA das Spiel von A. gestoppt ist richtig. A. hat nuneinmal nicht das Recht die Geburtsdaten usw. zuverwenden
Und noch etwas. Viele die für den A4 sind wollen halt nicht ein Produkt einer Weltfirma kaufen. Und das PC Games die Spiele von EA GUT bewertet liegt daran das EA gute Spiele macht . Der einzige der hier schnelles Geld verdienen möchte ist A., wie sonst erklärt iht euch die Patchflut bei A3 oder bei Port Rolaye.

FM 2003 - der beste Fussballmanager der Welt mit einem unglaublich guten 3D-Modus.

PS: Mal abwarten wie Gamestar und Computerbildspiele die Spiele testen. Ich denke dann änderen hier viele ihre Meinung ganz schnell.

Mfg

OliDerMeister


----------



## LordMephisto (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Das EA das Spiel von A. gestoppt ist richtig. A. hat nuneinmal nicht das Recht die Geburtsdaten usw. zuverwenden



Warte erst mal das Gerichtsurteil ab. Und dann erklär mir mal wie du ein Geburtsdatum rechtlich schützen willst das keinerlei Bezug auf den Spieler hat ausser dem Datum?



> Der einzige der hier schnelles Geld verdienen möchte ist A.,



Ja klar deshalb bringt EA jedes Jahr neue Versionen raus die sich nur wenig vom Vorjahres Spiel unterscheiden. 
Und dann erklär mir wie man schnelles Geld Verdienen will, wenn man 1,5Jahre an einem Spiel entwickelt?



> wie sonst erklärt iht euch die Patchflut bei A3 oder bei Port Rolaye.



Wenigstens bringen sie Sinnvolle Patches raus. Bei Port Royal gabs sogar ein kostenloses AddOn gratis zum Patch


----------



## akalipsia (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Zum Thema Werbekunde: 
Auf die Größe kommt es an. Hat jemad von Euch Ubi-Softs F1RC gespielt? Kennt jemand die Beurteilungen der PC Games?
Außergewöhnliche KI, senstionell ... usw.
Die KI war das Dämlichste, was je in diesem Sektor gemacht wurde. Die anderen Fahrer haben den menschlichen Fahrer als Luft angesehen und sind einfach durch einen durchgefahren.
Aber die PC Games befand:
Außergewöhnliche KI, senstionell ... usw.

Übrigens, in einigen Ausgaben vorher ganz zufällig ganzseitige Anzeigen von UBI-Soft zu diesem Spiel. Ganz zufällig, die hatten sicher keinerlei Einfluß auf die Wertung.

Ich habe auch beide Spiele, FM und A4. Gerade im 3-D-Modus zeigt aber auch der FM Schwächen. Da merkt man überhaupt keine Taktik, ein 5-4-1 defensiv sieht da genauso aus wie ein offensiven 3-4-3. Da läuft einfach nur ein Film ab. Bei A4 sehe ich wenigstens noch, daß ein technisch starker Spieler mit dem Ball trickst, daß ein schußstarker Spieler öfters mal draufknallt. Aber es gibt Mängel, das ist richtig. Es gibt Spieler, die alleine am Elfer stehen und sich umdrehen und nen Rückpaß spielen. Das ist albern.

Im 3-D überzeugt mich keiner von beiden. Deshalb ärgert mich dazu das Statement von PC Games, die das bei einer Firma massiv verurteilen (Ascaron) und bei der anderen (EA) verschweigen. Auch bei EA war der erste Patch (Ballphysik) schon vor'm offiziellen Release Online. Immer schön bei der Wahrheit und unparteiisch bleiebn - das erhält die Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## OliDerMeister (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Das EA das Spiel von A. gestoppt ist richtig. A. hat nuneinmal nicht das Recht die Geburtsdaten usw. zuverwenden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die von A. sagenhafte 1,5 Jahre gebraucht für die Mist gebraucht hat, alle Achtung.!!!!!!
Mann muss einmal jedes Jahr einen Neuen rausbringen, weil sich die Spielerdaten eben sehr schell verändern. Ich habe keinen Bock auf eine Romeo von HSV uz verzichten oder mit Effe noch beim FCB spielen. 
A. hat ja große Geldprobleme, deswegen schnelles Geld verdienen mit unfertigen Spielen vie P. R. oder A4. Und wie bei P.R. innerhalb einen zu kurzen Zeitraum so viele Patches herauszubringen und das denn Kunden dann als Addon zu verkaufen ist schon eine starkes Stück. Hätten Sie das Spiel fertig entwickelt währe das nicht nötig gewesen

Mfg

OliDerMeister


----------



## 0711 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Halten wir mal die Fakten fest:
> 
> FM 2003 wird von der PC Action, die genau wie PC Games im Computec-Verlag erscheint, gut bewertet. Welche Wertung das Spiel bei uns bekommt, wißt ihr noch nicht.
> 
> ...


Naja das PC Action und ihr ähnliche bewertungen habt ist schon denkbar aber kein wirklich beleg der objektivität (den grund hast selbst genannt).

Ihr "bewertet" ein spiel (bzw warnt davor) das ihr selbst noch nicht in der endgültigen fassung habt? Dann spekuliert ihr dass die 3. auflage keine bugfixes hat (woher wisst ihr dass?)!

Also hier wurde ja echt viel mist geschrieben von euch sowie von der "anti-pc-games-seite" (naja ich find euer magazin zwar auch naja net gut sag ich mal). Ich gehe zwar davon aus das es ein wenig übertrieben ist (vorallem das mit den massig abstürzen) weil ich aus mehreren quellen gegenteiliges gehört hab, mag aber dennoch bei euch passiert sein, was weiss ich...., dass soll keine unterstellung sein dass ist fakt (so würdet ihr das jetzt nennen, naja komische schlussfolgerung aber wenn ihr so wollt).

Naja mehr will ich eigentlich nicht dazu sagen da die kritik egal von welcher seite relativ sinnlos/bedeutungslos ist.

Was zwar nicht passt aber hier angesprochen wurde, ähm es stimmt schon dass die ea games teilweise sehr verbugt (bzw die games die von ihnen published werden) sind, das mag daran liegen das die masse der games von ea kommen aber es tritt leider schon häufiger auf, was mich eigentlich auch zu der aussage bewegt das cc so verbugt ist/war (ich glaube wirklich dass ea auf die entwickler einen enormen druck ausübt) weil ea die oben draufdrückte, aber alles spekulation


----------



## 0711 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > > Das EA das Spiel von A. gestoppt ist richtig. A. hat nuneinmal nicht das Recht die Geburtsdaten usw. zuverwenden
> >
> >
> >
> ...


naja sowas würde sich eigentlich relativ simpel über nen patch erldigen lassen, auch wenn ich den fm2002+2003 nicht wirklich schlecht finde, war der 2002 schon mit teilweise recht störenden bugs behaftet, fm 2003 hab ich erst heute bekommen, bugs hab ich auch dort entdeckt, ich kenn den artikel der pcgames nicht aber der 2003er ist wirklich nur ein aufguss des 2002er.... naja es will wohl ea sowie ascaron geld machen, sonst würden sie die spiele umsonst bereitstellen...
Das eine solche flut von patches kommt kann man aus zwei richtungen betrachten, einerseits, hätten se länger entwickelt (dann wären die nörgler gekommen, "warum verspätet sich dass immer wieder blablabla", nur denen ist entgangen, genau wie denen die denken dass man heut ein game bugfrei rausbringen könnte dass die programme heutzutage wirklich einfach zu komplex sind) oder andererseits, grandioser support (denn ich von westwood seit sie unter der ea flage entwickeln wirklich vermiss, zufall? wer weiss) eines herstellers der sich um seine kunden kümmert.


----------



## geldinhalierer (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Hat zwar nicht mit dem Spiel zu tun, aber wo liegt denn der Rekord in Sachen Kommentare ???
92 ist ja schon nicht schlecht 
Aber schaffen wir auch noch die 100 Hürde ???


----------



## ThePitt (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das hier den ganzen Tag beobachtet und muß mich schon sehr wundern. Der FM 2003 ist das deutliche bessere Spiel als A4. Ich hatte nämlich schon das Vergnügen beide zu testen. Und ich muß sagen so was wie A4 ist mir seit langen nicht mehr auf den Pc gekommen. Was nützt mir der Textmodus wenn da nich einmal die Tore angezeigt werden oder wie bei mir der Torschütze plötzlich 333% heißt. Ein Witz sondersgleichen ist der 3D-Modus. Bekommt man ihn zum laufen dann läuft alles durcheinander und Tatik wird nie umgesetzt. Es gibt allerdings auch andere kleine Fehler die den Spielspaß aber nicht zu stark einschränken.
> Zum FM 2003 muss ich sagen dieses Spiel läuft einwandfrei. Der 3D-Modus ist unübertroffen, Tatiken werden auch umgesetzt, der Stadion und Vereinsumfeld Ausbau ist unschlagbar. Es gibt Orignal Namen, Wappen usw.
> ...




Das ist doch totaler Mist! Ich bin kein Ascaron Jünger, oder ähnliches, und ich hab den FM 2003 auch noch nicht gespielt! Du scheinst einen 3D Modus nur nach der Grafik zu beurteilen, denn die ist wahrlich unübertroffen. Du kannst mir jedoch nicht erzählen, dass die Taktiken richtig umgesetzt werden, denn das mit der FIfa Engine keine wirklich realstischen Spielzüge o.ä. möglich ist, war schon im Vorfeld klar und ist sogar von EA Mitarbeitern bestätigt worden. AUßerdem schreiben so ziemlich alle Leute im FM Forum, dass der 3D Modus zwar schön, aber total unlogisch ist. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das was du schreibst, aus der Nase gezogen ist, ich will mich jedoch nicht streiten. Die Meinungen können verschieden sein. Wenn ich jedoch den FM bald spiele und sehe muss, das individuelle Anweisung wie erwartet nicht sichtbar sind und die eigentlich Stärken und Schwächen der Spieler, dann melde ich mich nochmal und dann sagen ich nochmal ordentlich meine Meinung!


----------



## DeSoto (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Hat zwar nicht mit dem Spiel zu tun, aber wo liegt denn der Rekord in Sachen Kommentare ???
> 92 ist ja schon nicht schlecht
> Aber schaffen wir auch noch die 100 Hürde ???



Kriegen wir hin. UNd was die Schelte für A4 angeht mag die Außendarstellung nicht sehr gelungen sein. Aber die Presseerklärung von EA ist ein Witz. Fairer Wettbewerb...jaja...wir sind die guten und die ganze Welt ist gegen uns. Hätte man nicht sagen können: Das passt uns nicht, dazu habt ihr kein Recht, das lassen wir nicht durchgehen. Bevor Ascaron nichts zu der Sache sagt haben wir nur die eine Seite der Wahrheit. 50 Geburtsdaten kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, das wäre in der tat ein Witz mit so einem Schmarrn die Gerichte zu bemühen. Überhaupt sollte man mal über diesen Lizensierungsschwachsinn nachdenken. Man kann wie es die FIA macht Lizenzen auch mehrfach vergeben. Dann gäbe es diesen ganzen Zinober nicht.


----------



## js (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Hat zwar nicht mit dem Spiel zu tun, aber wo liegt denn der Rekord in Sachen Kommentare ???
> 92 ist ja schon nicht schlecht
> Aber schaffen wir auch noch die 100 Hürde ???



im gott und die welt forum ist ein thread "guten morgen mr. zeleron" oder so ähnlich... da kommt dieser wohl kaum ran


----------



## silencer1 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Hat zwar nicht mit dem Spiel zu tun, aber wo liegt denn der Rekord in Sachen Kommentare ???
> > 92 ist ja schon nicht schlecht
> > Aber schaffen wir auch noch die 100 Hürde ???
> 
> ...



Mal ne Frage: Wie lange arbeitet ihr in der Redaktion eigentlich?

Irgendwie erinnert mich diese Diskussion an die Fans zweier rivalisierender Fußballvereine. Letztendes kommt keiner von seinem Standpunkt ab, weil es jeder durch die "Vereinsbrille" sieht. Jeder sollte seinen Favoriten spielen. Who cares?


----------



## Lord_Helmchen01 (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Ich weiß, dass ihr im neuesten FM2003 von EA "Sponsor" seit und da ist es nicht einfach ein gerechten Test abzugeben. <
> 
> Wie schon andernorts geschrieben: Das Sponsoring ist eine Angelegenheit, die unsere Marketingabteilung mit der EA-Marketingabteilung ausbaldowern. Die Redaktion hat damit nichts zu tun - die trifft ihre Entscheidungen in unabhängigen Wertungskonferenzen, bei denen nur Redakteure anwesend sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rente (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > > Ich weiß, dass ihr im neuesten FM2003 von EA "Sponsor" seit und da ist es nicht einfach ein gerechten Test abzugeben. <
> >
> > Wie schon andernorts geschrieben: Das Sponsoring ist eine Angelegenheit, die unsere Marketingabteilung mit der EA-Marketingabteilung ausbaldowern. Die Redaktion hat damit nichts zu tun - die trifft ihre Entscheidungen in unabhängigen Wertungskonferenzen, bei denen nur Redakteure anwesend sind.
> >
> > ...



Der FM2003 ist auch mehr als VERBUGT ich kann keine 3D Simulation laufen lassen ohne das ich mehrere Abstürze habe, ich habe auch Anstoss 4 und wenigstens da weiss ich was ich habe eine Version die ich ab Morgen sicherlich mit freuden spielen werde. 

Zum Fm2003 die Oberfläche ist sowas von Steriel das ich wenn ich vor meinen PC sitze eine Gänsehaut bekomme, die Icon und die Menüfindung ist Grottenschlecht, Abstürze in der Fifa Engine, Absturz wenn man die Taktiken ändern will, alles reproduzierbar, und um meine Aussage zu belegen schaut doch mal in das Forum des FM2003, die schreien dort nur noch, denn ich bin nicht der einzige der solche Abstürze hat. Und das grausige ist beim FM2003 weiss ich noch nicht mal wann der Patch rauskommt.  Ich bleib Ascaron treu, verbugt hin oder her. Lieber ein Produkt von einem erlichen Hersteller als jedes Jahr ein Grottenschlechtes Produkt wie der FM2003 ich will mein GELD wieder haben.

Achja beeilt euch sonst fallt ihr im FM2003 Forum unter die Zensur, soll heissen die Zensieren da ohne ende. In diesem Sinne ein "Fast" Glücklicher Anstoss 4 Fan!


----------



## Gruebelmonster (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Hab den Thread mit großem Interesse verfolgt. 2 Posts sind mir dabei besonders aufgefallen, vor allem die Kombination dieser beiden und es wundert mich doch sehr, dass dies noch niemandem von den Anstoss-Fans aufgefallen ist. Und zwar gehts um einen Post von Rüdiger und einen von Petra, und  zwar:

Rüdiger:
"Wer von euch hat denn überhaupt bereits beide Programme gespielt und kann mit Sicherheit sagen, welches Programm das bessere ist? Ich kann das nicht, und ich habe beide gespielt. Aber solange Anstoß 4 nicht gepatcht ist, kann man darüber noch keine endgültige Aussage treffen."

und direkt danach Petra:
"Wir haben Anstoß 4 nicht bewertet, da es unserer Meinung nach im aktuellen Zustand weder spiel- noch testbar ist. Denn wenn ich aufgrund der fehlenden Statistik- und Spielbericht-Angaben keine Anhaltspunkte für Training, Aufstellung und Taktik habe, dann ist ein Fußballmanager schlichtweg nicht zu gebrauchen."

Also Anstoss 4-Fans. Regt Euch nicht mehr über die PC-Games Berichterstattung auf, denn Petra und Rüdiger lassen zwischen den Zeilen folgendes erkennen:
"Obwohl Anstoss 4 zur Zeit im aktuellen Zustand weder spiel- noch testbar ist, kann man nicht sagen, dass der FM 2003 besser als Anstoss 4 ist."

Dann noch ne Kleinigkeit am Rande. Finde es doch etwas gefährlich, dass Petra in jedem 2ten Ihrer Posts immer wieder "Die Fehler sind ganz, ganz ehrlich in Anstoss 4 drin. Damit Ihr auch seht, dass ich im Recht bin, schaut Euch doch einfach die schlimmen Screenshots an" zum Besten gibt. Petra hat so was wirklich nicht nötig so konsequent auf Ihrem Recht zu pochen. Zum Schluß fängt noch jemand an an Petras Erfahrung und Glaubwürdigkeit zu zweifeln. Vor allem wenn man sieht wie gnadenlos die schwerwiegenden Bugs, wie ein fehlender Zeilenumbruch, entlarvt werden.

Muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich finde den Stil, mit dem hier die PC-Games-Redaktion berichtet nicht unbedingt sehr geschickt.

Gute Nacht!
das Gruebelmonster


----------



## docsnyder08 (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

was mich ja mal interessieren würde...
wie hat EA eigentlich von den 50 original-daten erfahren? zum zeitpunkt der klage und des auslieferungsstops gab es  anstoss 4 doch noch gar nicht im handel,  so dass solche einzelheiten nicht ohne sorgfältige überprüfung bekannt sein sollten...

und da liegen mir noch einige andere dinge auf dem herzen...

welches spiel besser ist, ist eine subjektive angelegenheit und gehört kaum hier rein, oder? zumal ja die wenigsten bisher eins oder beide gespielt  haben können. und anstoss 4 ja höchstens mit einer fehlerhaften masterkopie...
also, tests abwarten...

diese bugs sind bei ascaron leider gewohnheit geworden. spätestens seit anstoss 3 würde ich mir niemals ein ascaron spiel kaufen, ohne tests und reaktionen in diversen foren abgewartet zu haben.
und das tut mir in der seele weh, schliesslich zocke ich immer noch gene anstoss 3 und warte schon sehnsüchtig auf (ein fehlerfreies...) anstoss 4.
stichwort ascaron...
wenn mehrere spiele verbugt erscheinen, diverse versprechungen und ankündigungen nicht eingehalten werden (ich erspare mir die einzelheiten zu anstoss 3... nur so viel : Add On) und die ausreden immer dreister werden (das kann nur an den fehlerhaften konfigurationen der käufer und -wie wir seit heute wissen - der PC Games redaktion liegen), darf sich ascaron nicht wundern, wenn sich viele leute keine spiele mehr von ascaron kaufen.
der service bei port royale (kostenloses add on) ist vorbildlich, aber keine entschuldigung für ständige fehler bei neuen ascaron games. bei anstoss3 hab ich ein solches schmankerl jedenfalls vermisst...

und liebe pc games redaktion...
die wenigsten unterstellen euch pfusch bei der wertung, die ja noch keiner kennt... aber als sponsor eines spiels, das ihr objektiv bewerten sollt, müsst ihr euch mit diesem vorwurf oder den bedenken einiger leser auseinandersetzen.
lieber justin, der vergleich mit der süddeutschen zeitung und der bahn hinkt da ein wenig. das kann man wohl kaum ernsthaft miteinander vergleichen. alleine schon aus dem grund, weil die konkurrenzverhältnisse ganz andere sind. mal abgesehen von art des produkts und der konsumentenzielgruppe...
da hätte ich gerne etwas mehr erwartet als ein ironisches statement... dass die möglichkeit einer nicht objektiven berichterstattung bei den medien besteht, haben schon ganz andere beispiele gezeigt, nicht nur im pc-spielebereich...
aber ich glaube trotzdem an eure objektivität. ihr würdet euch über kurz oder lang ja einen bärendienst erweisen...

dass ihr auf einen test von A4 vorläufig verzichtet, ist das einzig richtige und nicht eure, sondern (wenn überhaupt...) ascarons schuld.
EA hätte die klage lieber sein lassen sollen, so etwas nenne ich erbsenzählerei. und nun haben sie ihr image bestätigt, keine kleineren fische im haifischbecken der pc-spiele tolerieren zu wollen, ohne mal lieber stattdessen keine updates für den vollen preis auf den markt zu bringen.
im nachhinein haben sie ja jetzt eh einen vorsprung, da der FM2003 ja ganz gut laufen sollte. hab zumindest noch keine klagen gehört...

lg

doc


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

> Also Anstoss 4-Fans. Regt Euch nicht mehr über die PC-Games Berichterstattung auf, denn Petra und Rüdiger lassen zwischen den Zeilen folgendes erkennen: "Obwohl Anstoss 4 zur Zeit im aktuellen Zustand weder spiel- noch testbar ist, kann man nicht sagen, dass der FM 2003 besser als Anstoss 4 ist." <

Was unterm Strich rauskommt, sobald Anstoß 4 spielbar ist, kann man in der Tat noch nicht sagen. Anstoß 4 ist in einigen Belangen eindeutig besser als der FM 2003 - etwa, was die Benutzerführung, die Übersichtlichkeit und die Einsteigerfreundlichkeit angeht. Möglich, dass ein "reduzierter" Manager vielen Menschen mehr Spaß macht als ein fast schon überladenes Spiel - das stand so auch schon im Preview.

Schon jetzt ist aber auch klar, dass der FM 2003 in mehreren Disziplinen massiv weit vorne liegt - 3D-Szenen (Technologie, Inszenierung, Kommentare sowieso) und Textmodus (spannend, abwechslungsreich, originell). Zwischen dem Textmodus von A4 und FM 2003 liegen Welten (bzw. Ligen).

>  Vor allem wenn man sieht wie gnadenlos die schwerwiegenden Bugs, wie ein fehlender Zeilenumbruch, entlarvt werden. <

Hehe, sehr schön :o)

Petra
PC Games


----------



## LordMephisto (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Mann muss einmal jedes Jahr einen Neuen rausbringen, weil sich die Spielerdaten eben sehr schell verändern. Ich habe keinen Bock auf eine Romeo von HSV uz verzichten oder mit Effe noch beim FCB spielen.



Ja alles klar wegen neuen Datenbanken muß also ein neues Spiel zum Vollpreis her. Klar hast recht das kann man ja nun wirklich nicht durch ein Add On bewirken.....



> A. hat ja große Geldprobleme, deswegen schnelles Geld verdienen mit unfertigen Spielen vie P. R. oder A4. Und wie bei P.R. innerhalb einen zu kurzen Zeitraum so viele Patches herauszubringen und das denn Kunden dann als Addon zu verkaufen ist schon eine starkes Stück. Hätten Sie das Spiel fertig entwickelt währe das nicht nötig gewesen



Ich sags nochmal wenigstens kann man bei Ascaron davon ausgehen das Bugs behoben werden. Bei Ea ist das ja leider nicht der Fall


----------



## geldinhalierer (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Hat zwar nicht mit dem Spiel zu tun, aber wo liegt denn der Rekord in Sachen Kommentare ???
> > 92 ist ja schon nicht schlecht
> > Aber schaffen wir auch noch die 100 Hürde ???
> 
> ...



Stimmt da fehlen noch ein paar Einträge


----------



## TobeBahr (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Hey Leute!
Aber ein was habt ihr doch schon gemerkt? Es sind SPIELE! Und wenn wir ehrlich sind, alle die hier schreiben tendieren eh zu einem Produkt und lassen sich nicht von ihrer Meinung abbringen. Also reißt euch nich den Arsch so sinnlos auf, spielt euer Lieblingsspiel. Wer immer noch nich weiß, welchen FM er haben will: Meine Empfehlung : Der neutrale DSF FM 98 (bunt, neutral, billig) 

Gruß, Tobe


----------



## Dexter (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Hey Leute!
> Aber ein was habt ihr doch schon gemerkt? Es sind SPIELE! Und wenn wir ehrlich sind, alle die hier schreiben tendieren eh zu einem Produkt und lassen sich nicht von ihrer Meinung abbringen. Also reißt euch nich den Arsch so sinnlos auf, spielt euer Lieblingsspiel. Wer immer noch nich weiß, welchen FM er haben will: Meine Empfehlung : Der neutrale DSF FM 98 (bunt, neutral, billig)
> 
> Gruß, Tobe



oder den 442 Fussballmager, der hat zwar bei der PCGames keine gute Wertung bekommen, ist aber im Gegensatz zu HattrickWins (was damals auch über 5ß% bekommen hat) 1000x besser und auch auch kaum Bugs


----------



## BigBrainbug (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Hallo,

wieso regen sich alle so auf? Wenn der Patch am Abend des 1. Verkaufstages draußen ist, ist es doch in Ordnung. Mein schaue sich mal EA an die Fehler in Fifa und dem FM 2002 (Managerpunkte)
gar nicht erst korrigieren. 

Oder Street Legal (Activision, Unspielbar,auch mit Patch)
Autobahn Total
NFS HP2 (Kyro Bug)
Siedler 4 (orirginal 1.0)
Car tycoon
....

Um nur einige Verbuggte Games zu nennen die erst durch Patches spielbar wurden oder es trotzdem nicht sind.

Ausserdem finde ich einen 3D Modus in Fussballmanagern überflüssig.
Das dauert zu lange.

Das mit der Only DVD Version halte ich für Super, endlich keine CDs mehr wechseln. 

Gruß 
Robert


----------



## Ruediger_Steidle (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Huhu zusammen,

ich möchte alle nochmal bitten, die Meldung zu studieren. Da werden nämlich viele Fragen, die hier gestellt werden, schon beantwortet. Beispielsweise "Welche Version hattet ihr zum testen?" oder "Woher wißt ihr, dass Version 3 die gleiche wie Version 2 ist?"

Übrigens haben wir gerade von Ascaron eine Liste der Bugs bekommen, die der erste Patch behebt. Sieht sehr gut aus! Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Sallust (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > ...
> > Bis bald
> > Sallust
> > http://www.pcp-forever.de - die PC Player-Fanpage
> ...


Unter PCP History und Redakteure gibt es Infos zu allen Redis. Wenn du Fragen hast oder mitmachen willst, geh einfach in unser Forum.


Zum Spiel: Ich hoffe nur A4 kommt jetzt wirklich die Tage raus, damit ich mir endlich ein Bild darüber machen kann. Schon vorher zu lästern (über die PCG-Redaktion) halte ich auch für ziemlich frech und unangebracht.


----------



## Xaero (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Zum Spiel: Ich hoffe nur A4 kommt jetzt wirklich die Tage raus, damit ich mir endlich ein Bild darüber machen kann. Schon vorher zu lästern (über die PCG-Redaktion) halte ich auch für ziemlich frech und unangebracht.



Aber man kann viel besser flamen, lästern und motzen wenn man keine Fakten kennt....


----------



## james7 (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

ist der fm2003 wenigstens spielbar. der fm2002  wars meiner meinung nach nicht oder nur sehr langsam. die ladezeiten waren so was von ... 

der fm2002 war für mich.. warten, warten, langsam, träge unübersichtlich, und einfach nicht mit liebe gemacht. schon die tabellen und die aufstellungen waren so was von unübersichtlich. von den spielerstärken ganz zu schweigen. wieso muss ich bei einem manager endlos lange warten bis ein spieltag bzw. spielwoche vorüber ist, obwohl ich nur drei oder vier länder ausgewählt habe. (mein pc ist ja alles andere als langsam).

kann hier jemand den fm2003 wirklich empfehlen und wenn ja wieso!? 


ich denke wenn alle fehler von ascaron beseitigt (und das werden sie)worden sind kann fm2003 einpacken.


----------



## crash4captain (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> der fm2002 war für mich.. warten, warten, langsam, träge unübersichtlich, und einfach nicht mit liebe gemacht. schon die tabellen und die aufstellungen waren so was von unübersichtlich. von den spielerstärken ganz zu schweigen. wieso muss ich bei einem manager endlos lange warten bis ein spieltag bzw. spielwoche vorüber ist, obwohl ich nur drei oder vier länder ausgewählt habe. (mein pc ist ja alles andere als langsam).



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele... Du musst mein verlorener Zwillingsbruder sein...


----------



## hrafna (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Im Moment tauchen im Internet Gerüchte auf, dass es zu einer weiteren Verschiebung kommt. Angeblich besitzt Gerald Köhler (jetzt ea) die Rechte am Namen "Anstoss" und hat daher eine weitere einstweilige Verfügung erwirkt. 
Ist das Unsinn, oder ist da was dran?


----------



## clafis (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Ich zweifle allmählich an der Kompetenz von PC Games...
> 
> 1. Die Probleme sind bei keinem mir bekannten User aufgetreten...
> 
> ...



1. Zufall. Ich kenne hingegen KEINEN User, der KEINE Probleme hätte. Und in meinem Freundeskreis haben sich einige Leute A4 gekauft. Und es bereut!

2. Und? Wo ist das Problem? Daraus Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen, ist reine Spekulation.

3. Falsch. Das ist Deine persönliche Meinung. Nach meiner Ansicht waren die Wertungen völlig in Ordnung. Ich habe lange Anstoss 3 gespielt und dann nur noch den FM 2002. Einfach weil er mir viel mehr Spaß gemacht hat!

4. PC Games bewertet den Spielspaß und ich kann die Bewertungen in vollem Maße unterstützen. 

Wenn ich an die endlose Serie von Updates bei Anstoss 3 denke, kann ich Deine Aussage nicht verstehen! Gut, auch beim FM 2002 gab es Fehler. Und das Team um Gerald Köhler hat sich schnell und kompetent darum gekümmert. Schneller, als es Ascaron je getan hat. Was bitte erzählst Du hier also? Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich den FM 2003 gekauft habe und nicht auf Anstoss 4 gewartet habe. Ich spiele schon seit Mittwoch und kann sagen, dass der FM 2003 einfach ein klasse Spiel ist und mir jede Menge Spaß macht!


----------



## akalipsia (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> ...
> Schon jetzt ist aber auch klar, dass der FM 2003 in mehreren Disziplinen massiv weit vorne liegt - 3D-Szenen (Technologie, Inszenierung, Kommentare sowieso)
> 
> ...
> ...



Entschuldigung, aber wer sowas von sich gibt, kann nicht beide Spiele seriös getestet haben, versteht nichts von 3-D-Modis oder hypt ein Produkt und möchte ein anderes vernichten.

Die 3-Modis haben bei beiden Spielen Schwächen und sind in der derzeitigen Form keine Referenz. Bei BEIDEN Spielen!

Der vom FM sieht zwar ganz nett aus und läuft auch relativ unaufgeregt durch, es passiert aber nichts. Weder Taktikänderungen noch Extremwerte bei Spielern (z.B. Schnelligkeit 10 gegen Schnelligkeit 1) bringen irgendwelche Änderungen. Laufduelle solcher Spieler gehen nicht eindeutig zu Gunsten des Schnellen aus. Auch macht es in der Ansicht überhaupt keinen Unterschied, ob man ein defensives 5-4-1-Konterspiel oder 3-4-3-Powerspiel in der Taktik angewiesen hat. Es läuft halt nur ein Film ab.

Der 3-D-Modus von A4 hat auch Schwächen. Da scheint die Logik, wie Taktikanweisungen und Spielereigenschaften umgesetzt werden, Schwierigkeiten zu machen. Hier gibt es deutliche Hinweise, daß selbst kleinste Änderungen große Wirkungen erzielen. Hier wird echt berechnet. Das wollten wir doch. Nur das diese Berechnung eben noch nicht ganz hinhaut.

Während bei A4 dieses Problem sicher noch analysiert und gefixt wird, eine Ursache könnten auch unausgewogene Userfiles sein, ist beim FM nie eine echte Berechnung des 3-D-Modus vorgesehen gewesen. Da sollte man schon darauf hinweisen und nicht nur bei dem einen die Fehler und beim anderen die Vorzüge sehen und uns dann irgendwas von "massiv weit vorne" erzählen.

Wenn man unbedingt ein Feauture sucht, wo der FM wesentlich besser ist, könnte man den Stadieneditor nehmen. Bei A4 ist nur der Beta-Editor auf der CD, wo nur ganz grob Stadien eingestellt werden können. Beim FM hingegen ist dies ein mächtiges Tool, mit dem man herrliche Atmosphäre schaffen kann.

Gestern abend um 22:03 schrieb Petra im Forum von Anstossfreak:


> ...
> Wir haben Anstoß 4 übrigens noch nicht getestet.
> 
> Petra
> PC Games



Jawohl, genau so sieht Euer Bericht über A4 auch aus. Mal kurz reingeschaut, irgendwo was aufgeschnappt und das ganze dann verrührt. Hauptsache, den Werbepartner zufrieden gestellt. Gelle?


----------



## clafis (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> kann hier jemand den fm2003 wirklich empfehlen und wenn ja wieso!?
> 
> ich denke wenn alle fehler von ascaron beseitigt (und das werden sie)worden sind kann fm2003 einpacken.



Der FM 2003 kann dann vielleicht bei dir persönlich einpacken und bei den überzeugten Anstoss-Fans. Darum dürfte es wohl nicht viel bringen, hier Argumente aufzuzählen, die aus meiner Sicht für den FM 2003 sprechen. Wenn aber die Geschwindigkeit dein größtes Problem war, kann ich dich allerdings beruhigen. Der FM 2003 ist im Wochenablauf deutlich schneller geworden.

Das wichtigste Argument ist aus meiner Sicht der Spielspaß. Weil mir der FM 2003 schon besser als Anstoss 3 gefallen hat, war es für mich keine Frage, dass ich auch ein fehlerfreies Anstoss 4 nicht kaufen würde. Und ich habe es nicht bereut. Die Verbesserungen beim FM 2003 sind aus meiner Sicht wirklich gelungen und mir macht dieser Manager noch mehr Spaß als der Vorgänger! 
Was den Spielspaß angeht, muss natürlich jeder ganz allein zwischen Anstoss 4 und FM 2003 wählen und überlegen, welche Dinge ihm persönlich wichtiger sind. Also eine ganz subjektive Entscheidung. Jeder kann selbst wählen, welchen Manager er spielen möchte.


----------



## spassiger (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Der FM 2003 kann dann vielleicht bei dir persönlich einpacken und bei den überzeugten Anstoss-Fans. Darum dürfte es wohl nicht viel bringen, hier Argumente aufzuzählen, die aus meiner Sicht für den FM 2003 sprechen. Wenn aber die Geschwindigkeit dein größtes Problem war, kann ich dich allerdings beruhigen. Der FM 2003 ist im Wochenablauf deutlich schneller geworden.


Es ist auch immer eine Geschmackssache. Ich mag auch keine Rollenspiele und finde deshalb Gothic auch nicht überragend super, einfach weil's mir vom Prinzip her nicht gefällt. Leute, die unglaublich viel einstellen wollen (bis zu Bommeln an den Mützen im Fanartikelbereich) ist mit dem FM2003 wohl besser dran.



> Das wichtigste Argument ist aus meiner Sicht der Spielspaß. Weil mir der FM 2003 schon besser als Anstoss 3 gefallen hat, war es für mich keine Frage, dass ich auch ein fehlerfreies Anstoss 4 nicht kaufen würde. Und ich habe es nicht bereut. Die Verbesserungen beim FM 2003 sind aus meiner Sicht wirklich gelungen und mir macht dieser Manager noch mehr Spaß als der Vorgänger!
> Was den Spielspaß angeht, muss natürlich jeder ganz allein zwischen Anstoss 4 und FM 2003 wählen und überlegen, welche Dinge ihm persönlich wichtiger sind. Also eine ganz subjektive Entscheidung. Jeder kann selbst wählen, welchen Manager er spielen möchte.


Habe ich ja auch schon geschrieben.


Und nochmal danke an die PCG-Redakteure, die sich hier immer wieder melden. Das gibt's auch nicht überall (z. B. bei GIGA GAMES)!


----------



## ThePitt (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Also, vorweg: Ich denke auch, dass der FM 2003 ein guter Manager ist! Meine Frage jedoch ist, was sich denn wirklich gegenüber dem Vorgänger geändert hat! Die Grafik im 3D Modus? Stimmt, nützt mir aber nichts, da die Spielberechnugslogik fürn Arsch ist [Sorry]. Taktik und ähnliches haben keine Auswirkungen. Also spiele ich Textmodus, richtig? Was bringt mir denn dann der Stadioneditor, der so für sich eine sehr gute Sache ist und bestimmt auch motivierend! Vielleicht könnten man noch das neue Scout-System erwähnen, aber man kann ja auch auf "alte" Art und Weise nach Spielern suchen und deren Stärken herausfinden. Wer mich jetzt fragt, was Anstoss 4 denn für Neuerungen hätte, den verweise ich auf einen meiner letzten Beiträge.

Zu Ascaron muss ich sagen, dass es wirklich das Unverschämteste überhaupt ist, was den Kunden zugemutet wurde und wird! Eine Frechheit. Und die AUsrede,  dass A4 auf ihren Rechner ohne Probleme lief ist auch lächerlich!

Nochmal meine Frage: WIe unterscheide ich die verschiedenen Master Versionen im Kaufhaus voneinander?


----------



## james7 (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

lasse mich gerne eines bessern belehren. gebe gerne zu das ich ein anstoss fan bin. (abgesehen von den vielen patchs und fehlern ist es ja auch ein gutes produkt - finde ich).

persönlich habe ich mich aber auch sehr über den fm 2002 gefreut und rannte noch am tag des releases in div. läden um mir das ding zu sichern. im grossen und ganzen ist es ja auch ein gutes spiel und hat doch das eine oder andere future was der anstoss 3 nicht hatte. (dies muss ja auch so sein, das belebt das geschäft und motiviert die konkurenz nochmal etwas bessers zu machen).

ok als ich den fm 2002 installiert hatte bemerkte ich schnell einmal das jeder klick 1 sec. oder auch mehr brauchte um dann auch die gewünschte funktion auszuführen. da ich nicht alleine mit meinem problem da stand frustierte mich der gedanke, da es wohl keine möglichkeit gibt mittels aufstocken meiner ram, grafikkarte usw. das ganze schneller zu machen. 

ein weiteres problem war auch das die spieltag und transfairs etc. viel zu lang zur berechnung benötigten. immerhin konnte ich so zwischendurch ohne problem ein bierchen trinken um danach rechtzeitig zum nächsten spieltag wieder vo dem pc zu sitzten. 

will hier nicht motzen wäre viel mehr an einer problem lösung interessiert. würde mich auch wunder nehmen ob es leute gegeben hat welche ohne problem den fm2002 ganz flott spielen konnten. 

falls der fm2003 dieses problem wirklich gelöst haben sollte würde ich mir auch einen kauf dieses spiels überlegen. 

möchte einfach einen manager der tip top funz. und richtig süchtig macht. dies war beim a3 meines erachtens der fall. klar die geschmäcker sind verschieden. trotzdem bin ich der meinung, dass gerade bei einem manger darauf geachtet werden müsste das die berechnungen flott vorangehen auch bei einer grossen datenmenge. ansonsten kann die grosse anzahl ligen gleich von anfang weg gelassen werden. 

zu guter letzt: von mir aus braucht es gar keinen 3d modus. viel wichtiger ist mir ein guter textmodus. der 3d modus wird vom grossteil der spieler sowieso schnell abgstellt.


----------



## ThePitt (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Die Frage ist doch, warum bisher fast alle den 3D Modus abstellen! Ganz einfach deswegen, weil es noch keinen Brauchabren gab/gibt! Und als gute Alternative und wegen Zeitgründen halte ich einen Szenemodus für die beste Lösung!


----------



## Realonkeltom (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Tach auch

Jetzt will ich auch mal meinen Kommentar abgeben. 

Ich bekomme bei der Berichterstattung auch ein komisches Gefühl. Anstoss mag ja noch Fehler haben aber die Screenshots die es auf dieser Seite gibt sind so aussagekräftig wie es hier angedeutet wurde ja nu auch nicht. Die Fehler in den Statistiken kommen demnach nur in den Statistiken zu dem aktuellen Spiel vor, genauso wie bei Anstoss3. Dagegen guckt man sich den Bericht zum FM2003 an mit dem Titel "Fussballmanager 2003 als Feature-Gigant". Da liest man dann solch revolutionäre Features wie: über 30 Ligen. Ich weiss nich genau wie viele in A4 sind aber ca 150 Länder mit bis zu 4 Ligen hört sich nach ner ganzen Mengen mehr an. Demnach wird es auch mehr Profispieler geben. Dann die genialen Taktik- und Strategiemöglichkeiten: Zuweisung eines Spielmachers, Einfluss auf Schussdistanz, Angriffsspiel, Abwehrverhalten sowie Abseitsfalle und Konterspiel. Der pure Wahnsinn kann ich da nur sagen, ich finde es ganz schön traurig wenn sowas als super tolles Feature dargestellt wird. Da könnte man schon von einer Zeitschrift erwarten, dass sie auch mal hnschreibt dass das ganz schön mager im Gegensatz zu anderen Managern ist. (Zitat von der PC-Games) "Der EA Sports Fußballmanager 2003 kann jetzt Online-Radiosender per Streaming einspielen. Wie reagiert das Anstoß-4-Team?" Na da hoffen wir mal das A4 das auch kann, sonst ist es ja ein weitaus schlechterer Manager.


----------



## spassiger (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Dagegen guckt man sich den Bericht zum FM2003 an mit dem Titel "Fussballmanager 2003 als Feature-Gigant". Da liest man dann solch revolutionäre Features wie: über 30 Ligen. Ich weiss nich genau wie viele in A4 sind aber ca 150 Länder mit bis zu 4 Ligen hört sich nach ner ganzen Mengen mehr an. Demnach wird es auch mehr Profispieler geben.


Das stimmt, und dank der großen Community wird es rechtzeitig zum Erscheinen auch ein "Userfile" geben, dass für die meisten Ligen die Originaldaten herstellt.  Da brauche ich kein EA-Produkt, um mit Originalnamen spielen zu können.



> Dann die genialen Taktik- und Strategiemöglichkeiten: Zuweisung eines Spielmachers, Einfluss auf Schussdistanz, Angriffsspiel, Abwehrverhalten sowie Abseitsfalle und Konterspiel. Der pure Wahnsinn kann ich da nur sagen, ich finde es ganz schön traurig wenn sowas als super tolles Feature dargestellt wird. Da könnte man schon von einer Zeitschrift erwarten, dass sie auch mal hnschreibt dass das ganz schön mager im Gegensatz zu anderen Managern ist. (Zitat von der PC-Games) "Der EA Sports Fußballmanager 2003 kann jetzt Online-Radiosender per Streaming einspielen. Wie reagiert das Anstoß-4-Team?" Na da hoffen wir mal das A4 das auch kann, sonst ist es ja ein weitaus schlechterer Manager.


Solche Features sind so ziemlich das Überflüssigste, was es gibt.  Wie stichelte ein ANSTOSS-Fan in einem Forum so schön: "Hoffentlich kann ich beim FM2003 einstellen, ob's an den Mützen Bommeln gibt."


----------



## kataga (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > > > Himmel hil! Kann mir einer mal sagen warum die Spiele von Ascaron grundsätzlich Bugs aufweisen?
> > > > Ich habe ich wahnsinnig auf A4 gefreut, so will ich mir einen Kaufen aber noch einmal gründlich überlegen!!!
> > > > Bin nur froh, dass ich noch nicht vorbestellt habe!!
> > >
> ...




BEI KONSOLEN BESTEHT AUCH NICHT DAS PROBLEM DAS JEDER UNTERSCHIEDLICHE HARDWARE VERWENDET!!!!!!


----------



## kataga (29. November 2002)

*EDITOR*

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Editor?!!? Den sollte man sich doch vorher runterladen können. Bis jetzt habe ich ihn immernoch nicht auf www.anstoss4.com gesehen.


----------



## spassiger (29. November 2002)

*AW: EDITOR*



> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Editor?!!? Den sollte man sich doch vorher runterladen können. Bis jetzt habe ich ihn immernoch nicht auf www.anstoss4.com gesehen.


Den Editor gibt's schon seit einigen Wochen... Schau mal auf www.anstossfreak.de!


----------



## DeSoto (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Was unterm Strich rauskommt, sobald Anstoß 4 spielbar ist, kann man in der Tat noch nicht sagen. Anstoß 4 ist in einigen Belangen eindeutig besser als der FM 2003 - etwa, was die Benutzerführung, die Übersichtlichkeit und die Einsteigerfreundlichkeit angeht. Möglich, dass ein "reduzierter" Manager vielen Menschen mehr Spaß macht als ein fast schon überladenes Spiel - das stand so auch schon im Preview.
> 
> Schon jetzt ist aber auch klar, dass der FM 2003 in mehreren Disziplinen massiv weit vorne liegt - 3D-Szenen (Technologie, Inszenierung, Kommentare sowieso) und Textmodus (spannend, abwechslungsreich, originell). Zwischen dem Textmodus von A4 und FM 2003 liegen Welten (bzw. Ligen).



Naja, der 3-D-Mode vom FM sieht gut aus (aber ist auch kein Wunder, wenn man eine hauseigene Engine einfach einbinden darf), keine Frage, aber er hat doch erhebliche Schwächen. Ich frage mich immer, ob nur meine Jungs so blöd sind, dass sie kurz vor dem Tor wieder zurückpassen. Das sind Krankheiten, wie A3 sie schon hatte. Die Kommentare sind so sinnlos wie in jedem anderen manager auch, die braucht kein Mensch, ich hoffe Ascaron lässt sie komplett weg. Lieber ne ordentliche Geräuschkulilsse als das Gelaber von Koch, Oder König und Konsorten.

86 % von der PCG - für meinen Geschmack immer noch ein wenig zuviel...ich halte es da eher mit den 84 % von Gamestar. Wobei mir die auch noch zu hoch sind, das Spiel macht Laune keine Frage, aber es ist keine großartei Neuerfindung. Das einzige, was mich in der tat vom Hocker reißt ist die Zeitung, die ich mit Vergnügen und Spaß lese. Die ist vom feinsten. Der Textmodus ist gut gelungen, v.a. der alternative. Dazu hätte man auch  mal nen Kommentar machen können, wenn man sowas schon braucht. Wieso man aber zur Aufstellung von Anstoss WCE zurückkehrt...wenn das mal keinen rechtlichen Ärger gibt.  Außerdem sieht das hausbacken aus.
naja und zu den Daten der Regiopnalliga sag ich schon mal gar nix. Wenn man schon Originaldaten hat...schade.


----------



## MNCP (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Ich möchte hier nicht auf das allgemeine Thema eingehen welcher Manager besser ist.

Sondern den Aspekt mal auf eine Sache lenken die mir mehr aufstoßt als welcher Manager nun der Bessere ist.

Ascaron bringt ein Spiel auf den Markt. Welches ohne Bugfix nicht Spielbar sein soll.

Obwohl es denn Machern Bekannt ist Liefern sie die Ware trotzdem aus.

Das bedeutet also das ein Unternehmen bewusst eine Fehlerhafte Software ausliefert und es uns Kunden überlässt sich zu Informieren wie wir an eine Fehler Behebung kommen.

Wenn wir so was einfach hin nehmen sollten wir uns nicht wundern wenn immer Software voller Bugs auf den Markt gelangt.


----------



## ThePitt (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Du hast vollkommen Recht! Die Frage ist jedoch, ob man eine Firma für so etwas belangen kann, oder nicht! Ich möchte nicht klagen oder sowas, dennoch würde es mich sehr interessieren!

Nochmal meine Frage:
Woran erkenne ich die neue Version?


----------



## spassiger (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Ich möchte hier nicht auf das allgemeine Thema eingehen welcher Manager besser ist.
> 
> Sondern den Aspekt mal auf eine Sache lenken die mir mehr aufstoßt als welcher Manager nun der Bessere ist.
> 
> ...


Das ist knallharte Marktwirtschaft und nichts anderes. Anno 1503 ist ja auch ein weiteres Beispiel für unausgereifte Spiele. Die Frage ist auch, inwieweit Bugs tolerierbar sind.


----------



## DeSoto (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Du hast vollkommen Recht! Die Frage ist jedoch, ob man eine Firma für so etwas belangen kann, oder nicht! Ich möchte nicht klagen oder sowas, dennoch würde es mich sehr interessieren!
> 
> Nochmal meine Frage:
> Woran erkenne ich die neue Version?



Daran dass sie im Regal steht. Anders wohl kaum. Angeblich wurde die komplette Lieferung zurückbeordert. Wenn noch alte Versionen verkauft werden ist das nicht die Schuld von Ascaron, sondern vom Handel. Du wirst erst zu hause anhand des Datums der erstellten dateien sehen können, von wann die sind. Ich nehme aber stark an, dass falls noch alte Versionen im Umlauf sein sollte, der Weg zum Händler und dem Umtausch kein Problem sein sollte. Denn die dürfen ja die alten Fassungen nicht mehr verkaufen. 

Zum anderen Thema: plötzlich schreit wieder alles nach nicht-verbuggten Spielen. Nennt mir doch mal ein aktuelles Spiel, für das kein Patch nötig war??? Selbst der Fm03 wurde schon vor release mit einem Patch nachgebessert, am Releasetag kam der zweite und das ist sicher noch nicht das Ende der Fahenstange. Im übrigen hat Ea ebenfalls fehlerhafte CDs - nämlich Fehlpressungen in Umlauf gebracht. Nicht nur bei einem brach die INstallation bei 72 % ab. Das geschah bei mehreren Personen. Aussage von EA: "Das darf nicht passieren." Tja, passiert aber.


----------



## spassiger (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Nochmal meine Frage:
> Woran erkenne ich die neue Version?


Die fehlerhafte erste Master-Version erkennst du daran, dass A4 die Versionsnummer "1196" hat. Mehr Infos unter http://af-forum.gamigo.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8434 !


----------



## ThePitt (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Dankeschön! Ich muss mal gucken, ob ich mir Anstoss morgen hole, wenn ein Patch heute rauskommt...vorher jedoch warte ich die Reaktionen auf den Patch ab!


----------



## fireblader (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man Anstoß 4 in den Regalen stehen lassen. Das Spiel wird bestimmt 45,-  oder mehr kosten, dann kann man auch eine lauffähige Version verlangen.  Hier wird doch der Konsument verarscht. Wir dürfen solches verhalten von Spieleentwicklern nicht tolerieren. Es kann doch nicht angehen das man sein wunschprogramm erst nach einem oder 2 Patches spielen kann. Ich will ein Spiel installieren und Loszocken, und nicht noch erst im Internet erst mal den Patch runterziehen müssen um loslegen zu können.
> 
> So nicht Ascaron, sorry aber von mir bekommt Ihr keinen lausigen Euro für dieses Spiel.
> 
> PS: Alle Spiele die Bug-verseucht auf den Markt kommen, sollten in den Regalen vergammeln, die Software-Firmen scheinen ja nur durch schmerz zu lernen.


----------



## OliDerMeister (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Hallo,

heute hat Gamestar sein Testurteil für den FM 2003 gegeben. Das Spiel kommt auf 84% also 12% mehr als der Vorgänger. 
Einige sagen hier Tatiken werden im 3D-Modus nicht umgesetzt. Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Der 3D-Modus stammt aus FIFA 2002. Das Spielerverhalten und das Befolgen von Anweisungen wurde aber EA Deutschland komplett überarbeitet!
Außerden spricht für den FM 2003 das man sehr viele Einstellungsmöglickeiten hat. Einige Beispiele sind die Spielerversicherung oder das Scouten. Ich finde A4 ist ein guter Manager für Spieler die nicht zu sehr ins Detail gehen wollen. Ich denke aber das die Mehrzahl genau das Gegenteil will, nämlich sehr viele Detaileinstellungen.
Oft lese ich hier auch "das Spiel ist ein Aufguss vom FM 2002. Das ist nicht richtig. Alleine der 3D-Modus, das neue Deziplinsystem, der neue Wochenablauf, die Zeitung, das komplett neue Transfersystem und noch viele kleine neue Möglichkeiten rechtfertigen den Neukauf!

Mein Fazit ist:

FM 2003= Profis die auch sich stundenlang sich mit dem Detail verliebten Manager beschäftigen können.
A4= Einsteiger und Feierabendspieler werden mit A4 besser zurecht kommen weil man leichter und schneller zu einem Ergebnis kommt.

Ich bin überzeugter FM2002 und FM2003 Fan

MFG

OliDerMeister


----------



## DeSoto (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Hallo,
> 
> heute hat Gamestar sein Testurteil für den FM 2003 gegeben. Das Spiel kommt auf 84% also 12% mehr als der Vorgänger.
> Einige sagen hier Tatiken werden im 3D-Modus nicht umgesetzt. Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Der 3D-Modus stammt aus FIFA 2002. Das Spielerverhalten und das Befolgen von Anweisungen wurde aber EA Deutschland komplett überarbeitet!
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, welches Spiel du hast, aber in meinem Fm2003 werden meine Einstellungen, was das Spielsystem angeht sicher nicht umgesetzt im 3d-modus. Da kann ich meine Aufstellung machen wie ich will und sei sie noch so hirnrissig, in der Spieldarstellung hab ich immer hübsch ein geordnetes System, bisher ausnahmslos 4-4-2. das stell ich aber so gut wie nicht auf.
Die Verbindung zwischen Managerteil und 3-D-Modus klappt einfach nicht so wie sie klappen sollte.

Was den Aufguss angeht: 45 ? sind schon ein wenig viel für die paar Neuerungen, die zweifelos gut gelungen sind. Der neue Manager hat für meinen Geschmack mehr Atmosphäre und Flair als es der alte hatte. Trotzdem sind es im wesentlichen Ausbauten von der 02er-Version. Wäre auch als Addon gut gegangen.


----------



## DeSoto (29. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Meiner Meinung nach sollte man Anstoß 4 in den Regalen stehen lassen. Das Spiel wird bestimmt 45,-  oder mehr kosten, dann kann man auch eine lauffähige Version verlangen.  Hier wird doch der Konsument verarscht. Wir dürfen solches verhalten von Spieleentwicklern nicht tolerieren. Es kann doch nicht angehen das man sein wunschprogramm erst nach einem oder 2 Patches spielen kann. Ich will ein Spiel installieren und Loszocken, und nicht noch erst im Internet erst mal den Patch runterziehen müssen um loslegen zu können.
> >
> > So nicht Ascaron, sorry aber von mir bekommt Ihr keinen lausigen Euro für dieses Spiel.
> >
> > PS: Alle Spiele die Bug-verseucht auf den Markt kommen, sollten in den Regalen vergammeln, die Software-Firmen scheinen ja nur durch schmerz zu lernen.



Na dann lass mal hübsch alle Spiele stehen. Keine Bugs in einem PC-Spiel, wann hat es das zuletzt gegeben????? Dass die Dinger sich in A4 zu häufen scheinen ist was anderes. Das ist in der Tat unerfreulich.
Was den Preis angeht: amazon verkauft es für 39 , jedenfalls gestern noch, nachdem Anfang der Woche der Preis bei Amazon 46 war. Der Fm03 kostet hier beim Karstadt sogar 50, hier bei Saturn 45.. Da sind die Presise ganz unterschiedlich.


----------



## akalipsia (30. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Nochmal meine Frage:
> > Woran erkenne ich die neue Version?
> 
> 
> Die fehlerhafte erste Master-Version erkennst du daran, dass A4 die Versionsnummer "1196" hat. Mehr Infos unter http://af-forum.gamigo.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8434 !



Nein, die 1196 ist in Ordnung. Wenn man im Explorer (oder ähnliche Dateiverwaltung) das Datum für Erstellung der Dateien (z.B. setup.exe) anschaut, wird man feststellen, daß diese relevanten Dateien und Verzeichnisse in der Nacht vom 22. auf den 23.11. entstanden sind. Also eindeutig nicht die zurückgerufene erste Version, sondern die zweite, die EA stoppen wollte.


----------



## ZockerD (30. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > > Meiner Meinung nach sollte man Anstoß 4 in den Regalen stehen lassen. Das Spiel wird bestimmt 45,-  oder mehr kosten, dann kann man auch eine lauffähige Version verlangen.  Hier wird doch der Konsument verarscht. Wir dürfen solches verhalten von Spieleentwicklern nicht tolerieren. Es kann doch nicht angehen das man sein wunschprogramm erst nach einem oder 2 Patches spielen kann. Ich will ein Spiel installieren und Loszocken, und nicht noch erst im Internet erst mal den Patch runterziehen müssen um loslegen zu können.
> > >
> > > So nicht Ascaron, sorry aber von mir bekommt Ihr keinen lausigen Euro für dieses Spiel.
> > >
> ...


----------



## ZockerD (30. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > > > Meiner Meinung nach sollte man Anstoß 4 in den Regalen stehen lassen. Das Spiel wird bestimmt 45,-  oder mehr kosten, dann kann man auch eine lauffähige Version verlangen.  Hier wird doch der Konsument verarscht. Wir dürfen solches verhalten von Spieleentwicklern nicht tolerieren. Es kann doch nicht angehen das man sein wunschprogramm erst nach einem oder 2 Patches spielen kann. Ich will ein Spiel installieren und Loszocken, und nicht noch erst im Internet erst mal den Patch runterziehen müssen um loslegen zu können.
> > > >
> > > > Ich verstehe die ganz Aufregung zu A4 nicht. Ich auf jeden Fall habe ihn mir bestellt. Wenn das Spiel dann ausgeliefert wird, habe ich auch noch die Zeit den Patch zu installieren. Außerdem hat Ascaron lange Zeit Patchs für Anstoß 3 geliefert und das lief bei mir dann auch sehr gut. Anders EA beim FM 2002. Bis heute häufen sich die Abstürze und auch sonst eine Menge unlogischer Unsinn. Das heißt nicht, das der FM2002 schlecht ist, doch hatte EA überhaupt kein Interesse daran die Felhler noch weiter zu beseitigen(auch ein tolles Geschäftsgebahren).
> > > > Gruß Zocker.
> > ...


----------



## Nickknow (30. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Was EA sich geleistet hat ist eine Schweinerei. Die haben ganz bewusst diie
Auslieferung von A45 gestoppt, um Ascaron in die Bredouille zu bringen.
Wer so handelt, dessen Produkt muß einfach eine qualitative Gurke sein.
Deshalb entfallen für mich erstmal auf absehbare Zeit EA-Produkte.

Zum Thema Bugs - spielt eigentlich ein Schwein FIFA 2003? Die Spieler
verletzen sich andauernd, Texturfehler en masse. Fußballmanager 2002 -
Spielerleihe, Auswechslungen in der zweiten Halbzeit, alles erst
nach Patch möglich..


----------



## SchalkeFrank (30. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,107540


----------



## JediLars (30. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Das was EA gemacht ist ne echte Schweinerei. Nur weil ihr Spiel Scheiße ist versuchen sie Anstoss zu stoppen. Warum? Soll etwa wieder eine Deutsche Firma pleite gehen? Schon aus diesem Grund solltet ihr nicht den FM 2ßß3 kaufen


----------



## thbuder (30. November 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Das was EA gemacht ist ne echte Schweinerei. Nur weil ihr Spiel Scheiße ist versuchen sie Anstoss zu stoppen. Warum? Soll etwa wieder eine Deutsche Firma pleite gehen? Schon aus diesem Grund solltet ihr nicht den FM 2ßß3 kaufen



Bin deiner Meinung, aber viele werden es trotdem tun......


----------



## Lord_Helmchen01 (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,107540


----------



## Jerec (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,107540


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

> Das was EA gemacht ist ne echte Schweinerei. Nur weil ihr Spiel Scheiße ist versuchen sie Anstoss zu stoppen. Warum? Soll etwa wieder eine Deutsche Firma pleite gehen? Schon aus diesem Grund solltet ihr nicht den FM 2ßß3 kaufen [/quote] <

Der FM 2003 wird übrigens auch in Deutschland entwickelt - und zwar in Köln, von einem deutschen Entwicklerteam, das genauso sein Bestes gibt wie andere Programmierer, Grafiker, Spieldesigner.

Ohne Patch ist die monetäre Unterstützung von Ascaron derzeit der einzige Grund, sich Anstoß 4 zuzulegen... Wer ein funktionstüchtiges Anstoß 4 haben möchte, muss noch ein bisschen Geduld haben.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Nickknow (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> >Der FM 2003 wird übrigens auch in Deutschland entwickelt - und zwar in Köln, von einem deutschen Entwicklerteam, das genauso sein Bestes gibt wie andere Programmierer, Grafiker, Spieldesigner.
> 
> Ohne Patch ist die monetäre Unterstützung von Ascaron derzeit der einzige Grund, sich Anstoß 4 zuzulegen... Wer ein funktionstüchtiges Anstoß 4 haben möchte, muss noch ein bisschen Geduld haben.
> 
> ...



Ja, is schon gut, aber man sollte nich vergessen - der FM2002 hatte anno dazumal auch einige Bugs, wie (das hab ich jetzt schon x-mal gesagt) Spielerleihe, in der zweiten Halbzeit keine Auswechslungen mehr und noch'n paar andere Ungereimtheiten.


----------



## gazdag (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Hallo Petra,

könntest du bitte mal auf den meiner Meinung nach wichtigsten "Vorwurf" antworten.

"Ich weiß nicht, welches Spiel du hast, aber in meinem Fm2003 werden meine Einstellungen, was das Spielsystem angeht sicher nicht umgesetzt im 3d-modus. Da kann ich meine Aufstellung machen wie ich will und sei sie noch so hirnrissig, in der Spieldarstellung hab ich immer hübsch ein geordnetes System, bisher ausnahmslos 4-4-2. das stell ich aber so gut wie nicht auf."

Kannst du dazu bitte Stellung nehmen, denn ich möchte mir keinen Fussballmanager kaufen wo meine Taktiken nciht umgestellt werden.
Denn dann verzichte ich auf 3-D und spiel einfach weiter mit dem KFM 2.Denn da sehe ich genau ob und wie meine Taktiken umgesetzt werden.

Mir fehlt im allgemeine der Vergleich zu den KFM Managern-Gut die sind grafisch bestimmt nicht spektakulär aber das für mich wichtigste ist-zu sehen wie sich meine Taktik ud mein Training auswirkt.Und das ist in den KFM einfach am besten gelöst.
Würde mir aber auch gerne den FM 2003 zulegen aber da würde ich schon gerne wissen ob denn die Taktiken im 3-DModus umgesetzt werden!
Übrigens finde ich es traurig daß es im PC Bereich bei Sportspielen keine Alternativen zu den EA Spielen gibt.Wenn man ein realistisches und wirklich gutes Fussballspiel spielen will dann muss man sich mal die Pro-Evolution-Reihe auf der PS2 anschauen-Das schlägt FIFA 2003 um Längen.

schönen Gruss


----------



## ThePitt (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Ich finde es auch nicht ganz fair, wie Anstoss4 von der PC Games in der Luft zerissen wurde!

Jedoch halte ich es für eine große Unverschämtheit von Ascaron, im Vorfeld wieder groß rumzutönen "Wir sind ja eh ohne Konkurrenz" und dann ein solches Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen. Das ist beinahe genauso schlim, wie die Sache mit der einstweiligen Verfügung von EA! Vorher wird das Produkt in den Himmel gelobt, wissentlich, dass niemals das eingehalten werden kann, was versprochen wurde!

Dazu kommt noch, dass der zu Freitagabend bereits angekündigte Patch noch immer nicht erschienen ist!

Traurig, Traurug, Ascaron, und leider auch menschlich völlig daneben, keine Zugeständnisse oder Entschuldigungen, und das mit dem Forum glaubt sowieso keiner! Ihr habt nur Angst, dass das Forum vor Kritik und berechtigter Meckerein zugestopft wird!


----------



## thbuder (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Ich finde es auch nicht ganz fair, wie Anstoss4 von der PC Games in der Luft zerissen wurde!
> 
> Jedoch halte ich es für eine große Unverschämtheit von Ascaron, im Vorfeld wieder groß rumzutönen "Wir sind ja eh ohne Konkurrenz" und dann ein solches Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen. Das ist beinahe genauso schlim, wie die Sache mit der einstweiligen Verfügung von EA! Vorher wird das Produkt in den Himmel gelobt, wissentlich, dass niemals das eingehalten werden kann, was versprochen wurde!
> 
> ...



Man sollte sich mit waghalsigen Vermutungen vielleicht mal zurückhalten und die Fakten sprechen lassen!
Fans der Anstossreihe können getrost zugreifen, auch wenn Ascaron anscheinend nicht dieselbe Professionalität wie EA in Sachen Bugfixing aufweist.
Trotzdem können sich die Käufer sicher sein, dass das Spiel innerhalb der nächten Wochen durch Patches von Ascaron von Bugs befreit und somit ein ordentliches Spielen gewährleistet wird.
Man muss aber auch einmal die Lage der beuiden Firmen betrachten:
EA, der Marktführer schlechthin, sehr erfahren, erfolgreich & finanziell gesegnet im Gegensatz zu Ascaron, vor einigen Monaten kurz vor der Insolvenz, gerade mal mit einer handvoll ordentlicher Titel.

Die Kleinen haben es ebend zunehmend schwerer in der Spieleproduktionswelt - bestes Beispiel ist der Kauf des genialen Anstoss-Schöpfers Gerald Köhler durch EA. Das erinnert stark an unsere Fußballbundesliga. Doch da wird sich nichts ändern, es ist unmal so, dass die Großen den Kleinen stets überlegen sind, auch wenns schade ist.

Klar werden sich jetzt viele den FM 2003 holen, ganz einfach weil er eher rauskommt, eine Lizenz hat (wieder eine Frage des Geldes) und Acsaron & Anstoss 4 durch die vielen Probleme in schlechtes Licht gerückt wurden. Dazu kommt noch, dass die meisten Magazine den FM 2003 wohl besser bewerten werden; doch trotzdem glaube ich daran, dass Anstoss 4 sich häufiger verkaufen wird!


----------



## ThePitt (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Es geht aber doch nicht um die Anzahl der verkauften Produkte! Das interessiert höchstens die Firmen. Wir aber sind die Verbraucher und daher kommt es auf die Qualität an. Die Verkaufszahlen sind doch wirklich überhaupt kein Kaufgrund, trotz "X-tausend Käufer können nicht Lügen" Phrasen!

Eine Frage noch: Weis jemand, ob es in der Gamestar einen Nachtest geben wird? In der PcGames wird A4 doch erst in der nächsten Ausgabe getestet. Da wäre übrigens nochwas: Denkt das PC Games Team, dass mit einem Patch der FM noch überholt werden kann? Rein Wertungstechnisch gesehen? Oder ist Anstoss eh schon abgeschrieben?


----------



## Indyana (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Hi Petra ich hoffe ich darf dich duzen,

also nun zu diesem ganzen gezetere Anstoss4 gegen FM2003. Jeder hat doch so seine persönlichen Vorlieben, die einen werden Anstoss besser finden die anderen FM2003. Auch bei euch in der Redaktion und auch bei dir Petra wird es nicht anders sein. Eines der beiden Spiele wird dir aus persönlicher Sicht besser gefallen.

Nun zu mir ich habe den FM2003 jeze eine Saison lang gespielt und muss aus meiner persönlichen Sicht sagen, er hat es nicht geschafft mich zu überzeugen. Ich find ihn sogar schlechter als Anstoss3 und da Anstoss4 ein Nachfolger sein wird gehe ich davon aus das das meine neue Referenz sein wir. Nun zu meiner Begründung und ich kann FM2003 hier nur Anstoss3 vergleichen, da ich A4 noch nicht gespielt habe. 

1. Die Statistiken sind bei A3 um einiges umfangreicher, leichter zu bedienen und übersichtlicher.
- z.b. welches Trikot wurde jetzt am meistern verkauft...

2. Anstoss3 finde ich allgemein um einiges komplexer und übersichtlicher :
- Spielerdetails um einiges umfangreicher und ich sehe warum der Spieler ne schlechte Moral hat, was er vom Trainer, Team, Umfeld ... hält.
- Präsdium hier seh ich genau, inwieweit (in Prozent) das Präsidium hintermirsteht und lies nicht nur sie müssen sich keine Sorgen machen.... und noch vielere mehrere Kleinigkeiten.

3. Die Bedienung und Benutzerführung ist einfacher und übersichtlicher, insgesamt finde ich A3 ergonomischer. Bei einem Usability Test würde FM2003 bei mir ne ausrecihend bekommen wobei A3 ne gut kriegen würde.

Ich könnte noch viele weitere Kleinigkeiten aufzählen was bei mir den Spielspass bei EAs Neuling bremsen und wo ich sage ne dann doch lieber A3. Was mir positiv aufgefallen ist war die Zeitung und der 3D-Modus. Wobei ich sagen muss das beim 3D Modus egal welches System ich spiele, ich trotzdem jedesmal das berühmte 3-4-3 System sehe und auch kein Unterschied sehe ob ein Spieler konditionsstark oder schwach ist. Desweiteren stürzt auch häufig das Spiel ab, also erwähnt das bitte auch und sagt nicht nur, A4 stürzt bei uns so oft ab.

Und nun zu Anstoss4 hier gibt es ja auch eine Zeitung und ein neuen 3D Modus. Wobei hier jeder kein Hellseher sein muss um vorherzusagen das die EA-Engine um einiges besser sein wird. Aber eines vorweg mir ist die schönste Engine egal wenn sie eh nicht auf meine Aufstellung eingeht und wenn da A4 ne schlechtere Engine hat aber das umsetzt was ich taktisch eingestellt habe dann ist mir das tausendmal lieber. Und wenn es auch erst nachdem Patch gehen sollte. Bisher hat Ascaron immer das gehalten was sie versprochen haben. Und da sich A4 von der komplexität, umfangreichtum (Statistiken) und übersicht wohl kaum vom Vorgänger verschlechtern sondern eher verbessern wird kann es eigentlich nur heißen das das neue Referenzprodukt im Fussballsim "Anstoss 4" heißen wird. Únd da kann EA noch so viele Steine in den Weg legen "von wegen Firmenphilosophie mit fairer Wettbewerb und so".

Und dann will ich Ascaron nocheinmal einen großes Lob und Dank zollen. Sie hatten es in den letzten Tagen sicher nicht leicht aber sie haben bisher immer das gehalten was sie versprochen haben und ich bin mir sicher das Anstoss 4 auch ein Spitzentitel sein wird. Die Fans sollten Ascaron aufjedenfall unterstützen auch wenn das Spiel erst nach einem Update größtenteils lauffähig sein sollte. Außerdem nen schönen Gruß an EA: Ihr könnt noch soviele geile Firmen aufkaufen aber ihr werdet nicht alle kriegen und ihr werdet auch nicht überall die Nummer eins sein egal welche miesen Mittel ihr anwendet, das was ihr mit der einstweiligen Verfügung vorhattet war nach meiner Meinung das letzte. Durch EA sind so große Firmen wie Origin(Crusader, Ultima ...) erst gestorben und auch Westwood wurde ganz schön dezimiert (entlassung von Kane-Schauspieler) aber Ascaron kriegt ihr nicht.

Gruß Indy

P.S. Sorry Petra für die vielen Rechtschreibfehler wenn du welche findest darfst du sie behalten hehe . Darf man dich eigentlich auch mal zum Kaffee trinken einladen? Los sag jetzt ja .


----------



## thbuder (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Ich denke, es ist sinnlos, Anstoss 3 mit FM 2003 zu vergleichen!
Warum bist du dir so sicher, dass Anstoss 4 besser ist als Teil 3? 
Die Entwickler sind ganz neue Wege gegangen, was, wenn das schief gegangen ist????? 
Auch ich werde mir Anstoss 4 holen, egal, was die Magazine sagen, welches Spiel besser ist, ganz einfach weil die Teile 1-3 absolute Spitze waren!


----------



## ThePitt (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

An sich stimme ich dir zu! Jedoch hast du in einem Punkt Unrecht! Ascaron hat bisher nicht immer das eingehalten, was versprochen wurde. Ich erinner mich noch, dass für A3 damals ein Stadioausbau aus Blocksätzen möglich sein sollte. Doch dieses Feature war selbst nacht ein Patch nicht enthalten. Außerdem werden ständig leere Versprechungen gemacht, die einen ganz schön verärgern!

Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass Anstoss nach dem Patch besser wird als der FM, jedoch - ich betone es - "vorstellen" ! Der FM ist bestimmt - ich bekomme ihn leider erst morgen - ein sehr guter Manager. 

Die Vorteile bei A4 sehe ich vorallem in dem logischen und realistischen Stärkesystem! Das sich damit bestimmt ein besserer 3D Modus realisieren läßt, das muss wohl jeder zugeben. Natürlich bleibt die Frage offen, ob das Potenzial hinter diesem System auch genutzt und umgesetzt wird!

Petra, oder "Frau Maueröder"(hört sich viel zu förmlich an  *g* ) kannst du mal sagen, was du dir noch von A4 versprichst? Nach dem Patch natürlich? Siehst du auch große Vorteile in dem Stärkesystem ?


----------



## thbuder (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> An sich stimme ich dir zu! Jedoch hast du in einem Punkt Unrecht! Ascaron hat bisher nicht immer das eingehalten, was versprochen wurde. Ich erinner mich noch, dass für A3 damals ein Stadioausbau aus Blocksätzen möglich sein sollte. Doch dieses Feature war selbst nacht ein Patch nicht enthalten. Außerdem werden ständig leere Versprechungen gemacht, die einen ganz schön verärgern!
> 
> Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass Anstoss nach dem Patch besser wird als der FM, jedoch - ich betone es - "vorstellen" ! Der FM ist bestimmt - ich bekomme ihn leider erst morgen - ein sehr guter Manager.



Wirst du dir Anstoss 4 trotzdem holen?


----------



## djdaveat (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> SO!!!!!
> Bis jetzt hab ich mich ja zurückhalten können, aber ehrlich leute, was soll das??
> 
> Mir ist das doch sowas von egal welchen Manager ihr für besser haltet!
> ...


----------



## djdaveat (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> q/ Mir fehlt im allgemeine der Vergleich zu den KFM Managern-Gut die sind grafisch bestimmt nicht spektakulär aber das für mich wichtigste ist-zu sehen wie sich meine Taktik ud mein Training auswirkt.Und das ist in den KFM einfach am besten gelöst.
> Würde mir aber auch gerne den FM 2003 zulegen aber da würde ich schon gerne wissen ob denn die Taktiken im 3-DModus umgesetzt werden!
> /q
> 
> ...


----------



## DeSoto (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Das was EA gemacht ist ne echte Schweinerei. Nur weil ihr Spiel Scheiße ist versuchen sie Anstoss zu stoppen. Warum? Soll etwa wieder eine Deutsche Firma pleite gehen? Schon aus diesem Grund solltet ihr nicht den FM 2ßß3 kaufen


 <

Der FM 2003 wird übrigens auch in Deutschland entwickelt - und zwar in Köln, von einem deutschen Entwicklerteam, das genauso sein Bestes gibt wie andere Programmierer, Grafiker, Spieldesigner.

Ohne Patch ist die monetäre Unterstützung von Ascaron derzeit der einzige Grund, sich Anstoß 4 zuzulegen... Wer ein funktionstüchtiges Anstoß 4 haben möchte, muss noch ein bisschen Geduld haben.

Petra
PC Games [/quote]

Damit hast du natürlkich grundsätzlich recht. Nichts destiotrotz bleibt EA Sports eine ich glaube kanadische Firma. Nachdem blubyte schon von den Franzosen von UbiSoft geschluckt wurde, ist es schon erstrebenswert, dass eine kleine deutsche Softwareschmiede erhalten bleibt. Natürlich nur, wenn sie ihr Dasein rechtfertigen kann. Es stimmt schon, weder A3 noch PR (das  ich nicht gespielt habe) waren keine Ruhmesblätter. Der Service was das nachbessern angeht und die community mit den Machern sind aber wohl einzigartig. Für mich ist es keine Frage, dass ich mir A4 holen werde, denn ich bin überzeugt davon, dass es ein Spiel nach meinem Geschmack werden wird.  Mir macht der Fm03 auch Spaß, allerdings ist er m.E. auch nur eine halbe Geschichte. So fange ich stets in der Regionalliga an und arbeite mich hoch, und was muss ich sehen? Die Lizenz ist hier nicht vorhanden. Ebenso heißt der Trainer des FC Bayern mitnichten Ottmar Hitzfeld, es sei denn er ist schon nach wenigen Spieltagen gefeuert worden. 
Das verstehe ich nicht unter Originaldaten. Und wie gesagt, MEIN EINDRUCK vom 3-D-Modus ist,d ass meine Aufstellungen nicht adäquat umgesetzt worden sind. Ich muss das noch ein wenig testen, denn es schien mir auch schon anders zu sein, aber im Großteil habe ich immer 442 ansehen müssen, wenn ich anders aufgestellt hatte.
Für mich auch ein entscheidender Punkt ist die unterschiedliche Logik von Textmode und 3-D. Ich hab´s mehrmals durchprobiert, selbst wenn man davon ausgeht, dass unter gleichen Bedingungen (gibt es die?) ein SPiel niemals gleich ausgeht, so ist es schon auffällig, dass ich mit meinerm Team gewgen den gleichen Gegner im 3-D-Mode mit Mühe ein Unentschieden erreiche oder 0:1 verliere, im Textmode diesen Gegner aber locker weghaue. Seltsam...Kinderkrankheiten wie sie A3 kannte. Das ist schade.

UNd die Ähnlichkeiten zu A3 sind einfach frappierend, wer will das aber auch verdenken, schließlich hat A3 den gleichen Vater wie Fm03, nämlich Gerald Köhler. Ascaron hat ein komplett neues Team auf die Beine gestellt und damit einen Manager rausgebracht, der noch für viel Freude sorgen wird. Wenn es vielleicht auch geschickter gewesen wäre, mit dem Release noch etwas zu warten und einen anständigen Beta-Test zu fahren. Denn, dass das nicht passiert ist, zeigt das Produkt eindrucksvoll.


----------



## crash4captain (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Und dann will ich Ascaron nocheinmal einen großes Lob und Dank zollen. Sie hatten es in den letzten Tagen sicher nicht leicht aber sie haben bisher immer das gehalten was sie versprochen haben und ich bin mir sicher das Anstoss 4 auch ein Spitzentitel sein wird. Die Fans sollten Ascaron aufjedenfall unterstützen auch wenn das Spiel erst nach einem Update größtenteils lauffähig sein sollte. Außerdem nen schönen Gruß an EA: Ihr könnt noch soviele geile Firmen aufkaufen aber ihr werdet nicht alle kriegen und ihr werdet auch nicht überall die Nummer eins sein egal welche miesen Mittel ihr anwendet, das was ihr mit der einstweiligen Verfügung vorhattet war nach meiner Meinung das letzte. Durch EA sind so große Firmen wie Origin(Crusader, Ultima ...) erst gestorben und auch Westwood wurde ganz schön dezimiert (entlassung von Kane-Schauspieler) aber Ascaron kriegt ihr nicht.
> 
> Gruß Indy



Also nun muss ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden...

Ich bin seid Anstoss 2 Fan von dieser Reihe und FÜR MICH wird auch Anstoss 4 die neue Nummer 1 unter den Fußball-Managern werden. 
Was hier andere Leute spielen und wie "so genannte" Fachmagazine bewerten interessiert mich recht wenig, weil ich mir mein Urteil immer selber bilde. Der FM 2003 kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da mir der FM2002 schon absolut nicht gefallen hat... Da sich im FM2003 kaum etwas geändert hat, ist meine Entscheidung ziemlich einfach. Das dazu!

Nun zu Indy:

Das es Ascaron in den letzten Tagen nicht leicht hatte, denk ich mir auch einmal, aber welche Versprechen/ Aussagen sind bitte eingehalten worden und zwar pünktlich????

- Wechsel des Servers (www.anstoss4.com) ???
- Neue Screenshots auf der Hompage ???
- Keine 1. Masterversionen von A4 im Handel ???
- Releasetermin 15.11 ???
- Releasetermin 29.11. ???
- erster Patch 29.11 ???

Von daher bin ich auf News und Versprechungen von Ascaron SEHR SEHR vorsichtig geworden...

Zum Artikel von PC Games:

Mich wundert es ein wenig, warum ihr hier A4 sooo schlecht redet.. Im aktuellen Test der Gamestar wird auf die bestehenden Bugs zwar hingewiesen, aber von unspielbar hab ich da nichts gelesen. 
Bei Euch wird das Spiel sowas von schlecht geredet, dass bei mir und sicher auch bei vielen Anderen nicht zu unrecht der Eindruck ensteht, dass die PC-Games und EA Zusammenarbeit nicht nur aus Werbung im Handbuch, Werbebanden im Spiel und Gewinnspielen besteht!!!

Allen noch viel Spass beim managen, mit A4 oder FM2003! 
Jeder darf ja zum Glück noch seinen Favoriten wählen! 

Meiner ist A4 und das ist auch gut so!!


----------



## DeSoto (1. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> - Wechsel des Servers (www.anstoss4.com) ???
> - Neue Screenshots auf der Hompage ???
> - Keine 1. Masterversionen von A4 im Handel ???
> - Releasetermin 15.11 ???
> ...



Der Serverwechsel war wirklich kein Ruhmesblatt.  Ich bin auch dafür nix mehr zu sagen sondern einfach zu machen und dann zu sagen: So nu isses fertig. Aber hast du mitbekommen, was in der COmmunity abgegangen ist? Da ist fast der Ausnahmezustand ausgebrochen, so dass man sich wohl zu versprechen hat hinreißen lassen. 

Verschiebung auf den 29...nichts neues, dass PC verschoben werden, nur wenn sie früher kommen als angekündigt schreit kein Hahn danach. Man hätte A4 mal besser noch weiter verschoben.

Kein Release am 29...wohl nicht die Schuld von Ascaron. Aber so genau kennen wir die ganze Wahrheit wohl noch nicht.

Patch: auf PCGonline hieß es VORRAUSSICHTLICH. Also gab es m.W. keinen Releasetermin für den Patch. ICh hoffe, dass er Anfang der Woche also Mo/Di kommt.

News und Versprechen sind in der Tat nicht das Ding von Ascaron.


----------



## coco_bo (2. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Ich versteh nicht, wieso man von Anstoss 4 immer als Manager für Einsteiger und Gelegenheitszocker spricht! Wenn man sich das Game mal genau ansieht, ist es so komplex wie noch nie ein anderer Manager zuvor! Ok, man kann sich nicht auf Knopfdruck eine Freundin oder ein Kind zulegen, aber was hat sowas mit einem Fussballmanager zu tun???

Nun zu der Komplexität die den meisten leider entgeht! Wie habt ihr bisher auf Misserfolg während einem Spiel reagiert? Kein Tor erzielt, was machen??? Einzige Möglichkeit waren wohl die Noten! Ein Stürmer hat eine 5, ok, nehmen wir ihn raus! Sehr realistisch... Nun zu Anstoss 4! Erstmal durch die zahlreichen Statistiken wühlen, ach so, der eine Stürmer in meinem 3-4-3 verliert so gut wie jedes Kopfballduell, ordern wir ihn also etwas mehr auf die Flügel... Beim andern Aussenstürmer kommen die Flanken nur in 10% der Fälle an, also nehmen wir den raus und bringen einen der besser Flanken kann... etc!

Ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus will? Man kann sich auf unzählige Stats stützen und das nicht nur in der 3-D Sim! Und wenn ich dann was in der Aufstellung änder, hat es auch wirklich eine sichtbare Umstellung zur Folge!!! Das ist doch genau das, was ein Fussballmanager enthalten soll!!! Natürlich ist es momentan noch so gut wie unspielbar und deshalb ist ein Verzicht auf einen Test auch gut, aber man kann doch das Potential in etwa abschätzen! Und das ist gewaltig! Also ich versteh nun wirklich nicht, wo Anstoss 4 ein Manager für Einsteiger sein soll, im Gegenteil...


----------



## ThePitt (2. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Ich denke auch, dass A4 ein Manager ist, der sich auf das Wesentliche konzetriert! Er ist der erste Manager mit einem realistischen Stärkesystem! Warum wurde das bisher nicht positiv erwähnt, auch von der Pc Games nicht? Ich hab das Spiel noch nicht gespielt, werde es mir aber heute zulegen und auf den Patch hoffen, irgendwann wird das Spiel schon laufen.... *g*

Aber wie mein Vorgänger schon sagte: Endlich mal ein Spiel, bei dem man sich wie ein Trainer verhalten kann und nicht immer nur die Möglichkeit hat, aus- oder einzuwechseln.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (2. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

> Mich wundert es ein wenig, warum ihr hier A4 sooo schlecht redet.. Im aktuellen Test der Gamestar wird auf die bestehenden Bugs zwar hingewiesen, aber von unspielbar hab ich da nichts gelesen.  <

Die Frage, warum andernorts nicht auf die Bugs eingegangen wird, würde ich mal an die entsprechende Redaktion stellen...die Buglisten umfassen inzwischen > 8 DIN-A4-Seiten.

> Bei Euch wird das Spiel sowas von schlecht geredet, dass bei mir und sicher auch bei vielen Anderen nicht zu unrecht der Eindruck ensteht, dass die PC-Games und EA Zusammenarbeit nicht nur aus Werbung im Handbuch, Werbebanden im Spiel und Gewinnspielen besteht!!! <

Leute, redet Euch doch nicht immer so einen Unsinn ein. Ich kann garantieren, dass die Marketing-Aktivitäten zwischen EA und COMPUTEC nicht auf Wertungen durchschlagen und erst recht keine Parteinahme implizieren; die Redaktion arbeitet völlig unabhängig. Im Gegenteil: Kaum eine andere Redaktion ist so nah dran an Ascaron, liefert seitenlange Bug-Reports etc. pp. Wir tun alles dafür, dass Anstoß 4 ein gutes Spiel wird - wir arbeiten MIT Ascaron, aber ganz bestimmt nicht GEGEN Ascaron.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## L0k3 (2. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

> Bei Euch wird das Spiel sowas von schlecht geredet, dass bei mir und sicher auch bei vielen Anderen nicht zu unrecht der Eindruck ensteht, dass die PC-Games und EA Zusammenarbeit nicht nur aus Werbung im Handbuch, Werbebanden im Spiel und Gewinnspielen besteht!!! <

Leute, redet Euch doch nicht immer so einen Unsinn ein. Ich kann garantieren, dass die Marketing-Aktivitäten zwischen EA und COMPUTEC nicht auf Wertungen durchschlagen und erst recht keine Parteinahme implizieren; die Redaktion arbeitet völlig unabhängig. Im Gegenteil: Kaum eine andere Redaktion ist so nah dran an Ascaron, liefert seitenlange Bug-Reports etc. pp. Wir tun alles dafür, dass Anstoß 4 ein gutes Spiel wird - wir arbeiten MIT Ascaron, aber ganz bestimmt nicht GEGEN Ascaron.

Petra
PC Games [/quote]

Da muss ich Petra aber recht geben. Denn wer mit Ea zusammenarbeiten würde (was wohl keiner Freiwillig tut) tät wohl kaum die Konkurenz darauf hinweisen "schau mal das läuft noch net so ganz" Aber sind wir doch mal erlich eh Anstoss 4 richtig läuft iss wieder mal nen halbes Jahr vergangen und ich kann 5 mal von vorne anfangen weil die Savegames net kompatibel sind (hat mich perönlich an Anstoss 3 richtig genervt). Und das Spiele in letzter Zeit mehr als Verbuggt auf den Markt kommen ist leider mittlerweile traurige Realität kaum ein Spiel was nicht mit 5 - 10 Patches verbessert wird. Und genau da fehlt mir der kritische Journalismus bei Spielemagazinen. Ich tät da wenn ein Spiel verbuggt auf dem MArkt kommt spontan 10 - 20 punkte abziehen je nach schwere der Bugs. Kann ja wenn die Patches nachrollen nocheinmal bewertet werden. ABER nur so kann man die Firmen dazu erziehen vernünftige und vo allem BUGFREIE Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen. Ich führ meinen Teile warte bis A4 vernünftig spielbar ist und nuja EA diese Firma hat bei mir eh für alle Zeiten verschi.... !!! DIESE SERVICE NOOBS, KULTFIRMENKILLER, ADD ONE ZUM VOLLPREISVERKÄUFER, KULTSERIEN BEGRABER, EINMAL IM JAHR NEN PATCH ALS NEUES GAME VERKÄUFER !!!!!!!!! EA bervt gewaltig die Firmenpolitik ist das letzte. Würden die nicht UO uns SWG fahren tät ich keienrlei Produkte von denen kaufen egal wie gut sie sind. Aber leider *schnief* haben die sich Osi gekrallt und man merkt es deutlich was daraus geworden ist. Also kauft keine EA Produkte solange die Firma keinen Vernüftigen Service bietet !!!!!!!


----------



## DeSoto (2. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> Und das Spiele in letzter Zeit mehr als Verbuggt auf den Markt kommen ist leider mittlerweile traurige Realität kaum ein Spiel was nicht mit 5 - 10 Patches verbessert wird. Und genau da fehlt mir der kritische Journalismus bei Spielemagazinen. Ich tät da wenn ein Spiel verbuggt auf dem MArkt kommt spontan 10 - 20 punkte abziehen je nach schwere der Bugs. Kann ja wenn die Patches nachrollen nocheinmal bewertet werden. ABER nur so kann man die Firmen dazu erziehen vernünftige und vo allem BUGFREIE Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen. Ich führ meinen Teile warte bis A4 vernünftig spielbar ist und nuja EA diese Firma hat bei mir eh für alle Zeiten verschi.... !!! DIESE SERVICE NOOBS, KULTFIRMENKILLER, ADD ONE ZUM VOLLPREISVERKÄUFER, KULTSERIEN BEGRABER, EINMAL IM JAHR NEN PATCH ALS NEUES GAME VERKÄUFER !!!!!!!!! EA bervt gewaltig die Firmenpolitik ist das letzte. Würden die nicht UO uns SWG fahren tät ich keienrlei Produkte von denen kaufen egal wie gut sie sind. Aber leider *schnief* haben die sich Osi gekrallt und man merkt es deutlich was daraus geworden ist. Also kauft keine EA Produkte solange die Firma keinen Vernüftigen Service bietet !!!!!!!



Naja, die gnaze Problematik liegt aber am Markt. Der ist so umkämpft, dass man scheinbar das Zeug raushauen muss, egal wie gut es jetzt am Ende ist, dann muss es eben so gehen, damit erstmal Geld reinkommt. Das Ende der Entwicklung sieht m.E. wie folgt aus, die großen wie UbiSoft und EAS schlucken die kleinen wie Bluebyte (das ist ja schon passiert) und Ascaron. Wieviele taugliche Formel1-Spiele gibt es denn? Das von UbiSoft, das von EA und das von Mocroprose. Das wars dann. ´DIe Unterschiede werden immer marginaler. Ascaron hat nun versucht, seinen Manager abzuspecken und was passiert? "Dies und jenes fehlt aber...da macht der Fm viel mehr Spaß etc." 

Entscheidend ist doch, was gekauft wird. Wird jedes Jahr eine genügende Menge von EAs Version gekauft, wird auch jedes Jahr einer produziert. Ich hab jetzt zum FM03 gegriffen, weil A4 auf sich warten lässt und mir die Zeit zu lagen wurde. Seit A3 hab ich mir nur den Fm02 gekauft, den ein paar mal gespielt und zur Seite gelegt, weil er mir nicht gefiel. Ich bin zurück zu A2Gold, m.E. nach wie vor eines der besten Spiele in diesem Segment. Charme, Klasse, Spieltiefe ohne den ganzen Schnickschnack. Und läuft wie ne 1.
Ich verspreche mir von A4 mal wieder was neues...nicht immer der Einheitsbrei. UNd das ganze trotzdem auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## L0k3 (2. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > Naja, die gnaze Problematik liegt aber am Markt. Der ist so umkämpft, dass man scheinbar das Zeug raushauen muss, egal wie gut es jetzt am Ende ist, dann muss es eben so gehen, damit erstmal Geld reinkommt. Das Ende der Entwicklung sieht m.E. wie folgt aus, die großen wie UbiSoft und EAS schlucken die kleinen wie Bluebyte (das ist ja schon passiert) und Ascaron. Wieviele taugliche Formel1-Spiele gibt es denn? Das von UbiSoft, das von EA und das von Mocroprose. Das wars dann. ´DIe Unterschiede werden immer marginaler. Ascaron hat nun versucht, seinen Manager abzuspecken und was passiert? "Dies und jenes fehlt aber...da macht der Fm viel mehr Spaß etc."
> >
> > Entscheidend ist doch, was gekauft wird. Wird jedes Jahr eine genügende Menge von EAs Version gekauft, wird auch jedes Jahr einer produziert. Ich hab jetzt zum FM03 gegriffen, weil A4 auf sich warten lässt und mir die Zeit zu lagen wurde. Seit A3 hab ich mir nur den Fm02 gekauft, den ein paar mal gespielt und zur Seite gelegt, weil er mir nicht gefiel. Ich bin zurück zu A2Gold, m.E. nach wie vor eines der besten Spiele in diesem Segment. Charme, Klasse, Spieltiefe ohne den ganzen Schnickschnack. Und läuft wie ne 1.
> > Ich verspreche mir von A4 mal wieder was neues...nicht immer der Einheitsbrei. UNd das ganze trotzdem auf hohem Niveau.
> ...


----------



## hsv (2. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

EA ist groß, reich und böse, während Ascaron klein, arm und gut ist...wer so naiv und dumm an die Sache rangeht, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen! 
Habe seit ein paar Tagen FM03 und freu mich einfach! 3D-Modus ist mehr als unnötig, dafür passt der Rest! A4 hatte ich vorbestellt, jetzt aber zum Glück rechtzeitig storniert, erst mal abwarten! Wenn die Patches was bringen, werde ich es mir sicher auch zulegen und einfach Spass haben!
Noch was zum Argument, EA würde nur Abzocke betreiben (jährl. Updates,...): EA bietet das doch nur an! Wer kauft und sich dann über das Gebotene ärgert ist doch selbst schuld! Ich erinnere mich an KEINEN Artikel irgendeines Magazins, in dem nicht darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass sich Neuerungen in Grenzen halten! Dennoch muss jedes Produkt unabhängig bewertet werden, weil man zum Spielen das Vorjahresmodell NICHT braucht! Wem das zu wenige Änderungen sind, der setzt einfach 2-3 Jahre aus! Wo ist also bitte das Problem??? Ich finde das Angebot von EA gut aber ich entscheide selbst, ob ich es kaufe! An alle Anstoss-Freaks: Bitte dieses Argument streichen, denn es ist nur Blindheit!!! So, jetzt streitet euch weiter...


----------



## whatsup (2. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> EA ist groß, reich und böse, während Ascaron klein, arm und gut ist...wer so naiv und dumm an die Sache rangeht, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen!
> [...]
> Noch was zum Argument, EA würde nur Abzocke betreiben (jährl. Updates,...): EA bietet das doch nur an! Wer kauft und sich dann über das Gebotene ärgert ist doch selbst schuld! Ich erinnere mich an KEINEN Artikel irgendeines Magazins, in dem nicht darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass sich Neuerungen in Grenzen halten! Dennoch muss jedes Produkt unabhängig bewertet werden, weil man zum Spielen das Vorjahresmodell NICHT braucht!
> [...]



der erste teil deiner aussage ist ja wohl ansichtssache. fakt ist, dass EA sehr stark ist (vor allem finanziell). das mit den 50 geburtsdaten haetten sie sich sparen koennen. das wirft naemlich ein schlechtes licht auf die firma...

deinem zweiten teil muss ich jedoch (sogar als A3 fan) absolut zustimmen.


----------



## james7 (3. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

mich würde mal eine objektive meinung interessieren.

wie spielt sich der FM 2003!? 

spielt er sich flott!? wichtig finde ich, dass die ladezeiten nicht zu lange sind, so wie sie im FM2002 waren.

überrascht mich ja ein wenig, dass trotz guter kritik (pc games 86%, gamestar 84% und pc action 88 der fm 2003 von vielen als so schlecht befunden wurde. entweder sind die meinungen nichts wert oder die leute wissen einen guten manager nicht zu schätzen.

seltsamerweise wertet (ohne test) die pc games in diesem forum den anstoss 4 mal abgesehen von den vielen fehleren bei weitem nicht so gut wie den fm 2003, dies obwohl in der ausgabe 12/2002 die beiden manager noch als ähnlich gut befunden wurden. klar ist wohl das mit so vielen fehlern kein test gemacht werden kann. trotzdem kann es ja nicht sein, dass zuerst beide manager (kurz vor dem release) als  gute produkte gewertet wurden und dann plötzlich soll der anstoss 4 viel weniger gut sein als der fm 2003.


----------



## Lord_Helmchen01 (3. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> mich würde mal eine objektive meinung interessieren.
> 
> wie spielt sich der FM 2003!?
> 
> ...





also, ich versuche mal, obwohl ich anstoss fan bin ne objektive meinung abzugeben.
den für mich !!! wichtigsten teil einer guten managment sim hat ascaron besser gelöst, nämlich die spielerstärken sowie die umsetzung meiner anweisungen im spiel, funzt zwar noch nicht so ganz ohne patch, wie auch kommt ja von ascaron  aber bin überzeugt nach den ersten patches hauts hin.
jugendarbeit haben beide gut gelöst, stadionausbau und vereinsumfeld sieht bei FM 2003 eindeutig besser aus,(bezieht sich aber nur auf grafik ausbaumöglichkeiten sind bei beiden ok )benutzerführung geht eindeutig an ascaron, obwohl ich auch dort erst ne gewisse eingewöhnungsphase brauchte, aber der FM 2003 ist noch verworrener.
spieldarstellung in 3D geht zu 1000 % an EA, was ascaron sich da geleistet hat ist einfach mist, stadion und umfeld ist ja noch annehmbar aber die spielerdarstellung ist einfach mist. ich weiss nich obs zu patchen geht aber wenn dann pätscht das mal ascaronis 
aber ein echter ascaroni kann alles patchen 
was die sonstigen möglichkeiten im spiel privates usw. betrifft, liegt ascaron zwar vorne, aber die haben einige futures die ich in A3 zwar nicht unbedingt gebraucht aber gemocht habe (an diesen dingen erkennt man halt ob ein spiel wirklich durchdacht ist) einfach gestrichen.
wo zb. kann ich aktien meines vereines erwerben, wenn ich langfristig spiele kann ich durch aktienmehrheit meinen trainerposten stärken. solche sachen halt.
die hat der FM 2003 allerdings auch nicht.
die spielkommentatoren kenne ich nur aus FM 2003, das muss bei A4 erst noch gepatcht werden 
die sind ok beim FM 2003.

fazit:
A4: 
einsteigerfreundlicher, bessere umsetzung meiner anweisungen, gute(aber nicht wichtige) futeres aus A3 einfach weggelassen, miese grafik, erheblich patchbedürftig.

FM 2003:   
schicke obtik in der 3D darstellung und in den menüs, sogar am anfang ohne patch spielbar  ,benutzerfreundlichkeit ist für EA ein fremdwort, grösstes manko !! anweisungen im 3D teil nicht sichtbar, bei A4 auch noch nicht 100% aber von A3 weiss ich war anfangs nicht wurde gepatcht dann ja. und dieses manko ist laut EA auch nicht vorgesehen zu ändern.


also beide sind gut, wer halt mehr auf realismus wert legt und auf ne feine optik verzichten kann ist mit A4 besser bedient, wer ne schicke grafik möchte und andere aber auch gute handlungsmöglichkeiten haben will ist mit FM 2003 auf der sicheren seite.

zu deiner frage ob sie sich flott spielen, ich hab nen P4 2,4 GH
da gings relativ zügig von statten bei beiden games. 

sollte ich hier irgendwas nicht richtig dargestellt haben liegts daran das ich beide games zwar angetestet hab, jedes so 5-6 std aber halt noch nicht intensiv gezockt.
also bitte ich mir evntl. fehleinschätzungen nachzusehen


----------



## Xaero (5. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> also, ich versuche mal, obwohl ich anstoss fan bin ne objektive meinung abzugeben.
> den für mich !!! wichtigsten teil einer guten managment sim hat ascaron besser gelöst, nämlich die spielerstärken sowie die umsetzung meiner anweisungen im spiel, funzt zwar noch nicht so ganz ohne patch, wie auch kommt ja von ascaron  aber bin überzeugt nach den ersten patches hauts hin.
> jugendarbeit haben beide gut gelöst, stadionausbau und vereinsumfeld sieht bei FM 2003 eindeutig besser aus,(bezieht sich aber nur auf grafik ausbaumöglichkeiten sind bei beiden ok )benutzerführung geht eindeutig an ascaron, obwohl ich auch dort erst ne gewisse eingewöhnungsphase brauchte, aber der FM 2003 ist noch verworrener.
> spieldarstellung in 3D geht zu 1000 % an EA, was ascaron sich da geleistet hat ist einfach mist, stadion und umfeld ist ja noch annehmbar aber die spielerdarstellung ist einfach mist. ich weiss nich obs zu patchen geht aber wenn dann pätscht das mal ascaronis
> ...



Das ist doch mal ein guter Beitrag, mehr davon. Ich bin nämlich noch am überlegen ob ich mir den FM2003 kaufe, oder ein, zwei Monate auf eine spielbare A4-Version warte (spielbar im Sinne von "Spaß am Spielen"). Bei Fussballmanagern spiele ich immer nur einen, den aber intensiv. Wenn ich mir beide kaufen würde, läge einer davon nach 2 Tagen nur in der Ecke (das Highlanderprinzip). Also mehr solcher Erfahrungsberichte fände ich wirklich gut, im Gegensatz zu den immer gleichen "X ist Scheiße! Y rulez!"-Posts.


----------



## Iceberg (5. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

hi leuts,
mittlerweile ist der erste anstoß4 patch ja da, der letzte wird es wohl noch nicht gewesen sein , und mich würde jetzt mal eine objektive meinung interessieren wie er sich auf anstoß4 auswirkt. gehöre eigentlich auch eher zu den anstoß fans aber wenn der patch nur bedingt die aufgeführten bugs behebt oder vielleicht wieder ein paar neue dazukommen (so der von mir gewonnene eindruck bei anstoß3 v1.40) warte ich mit dem kauf auch lieber noch ein bischen abfür baldige antworten in dieser richtung wäre ich sehr dankbar denn die sucht steigt schon wieder in mir auf...


----------



## Bronkos_tomb (8. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*



> > > Himmel hil! Kann mir einer mal sagen warum die Spiele von Ascaron grundsätzlich Bugs aufweisen?
> > > Ich habe ich wahnsinnig auf A4 gefreut, so will ich mir einen Kaufen aber noch einmal gründlich überlegen!!!
> > > Bin nur froh, dass ich noch nicht vorbestellt habe!!
> >
> ...



Japp japp ich kann nur sagen, dass das wahr ist. Was sollen diese ganzen Patches denn? Wenn ich noch mein 56k-Modem gehabt hätte könnte ich mir nicht mal mehr die Hälfte aller Patches saugen, denn die sind so groß das man 2 mal hinsehen muss um es zu glauben! Oder die ganzen Add-ons! Was soll ich mit 3-4 Siedler add-ons, wenn Siedler4 kein Mensch spielt! Fragen, über Fragen..... 
Bronko _-Earthquake-_


----------



## james7 (11. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

frage: bei mir geht anstoss 4 gar nicht. habe allerdings nur eine 16 mb grafikkarte. läuft das spiel mit dieser karte gar nicht erst an!?


----------



## Hyperschlumpf (11. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Ich habe jahrelang Spielspaß mit Anstoß 3 gehabt, mir nun sogar noch ein DVD-Laufwerk für das Sequel beschafft und bin nun umso enttäuschter von den Bug-Meldungen zu Anstoß 4. 

Patch-Work kann doch jetzt nicht allen Ernstes die Lösung von Ascaron sein! Daher habe ich den Kauf, dem ich zunächst entgegengefiebert hatte, auch bis auf weiteres zurückgestellt. Die Frage muss ganz klar lauten: Für wann kann Ascaron guten Gewissens eine einwandfrei spielfähige Fassung Aussicht stellen, die es auch wirklich lohnt, zum nächsten Händler zu fahren und dort einen ganzen Batzen Euros abzudrücken?  

Äußerungen von wegen "über Weihnachten in Klausur gehen" deuten darauf hin, dass sich ein Kauf noch in diesem Jahr kaum zu lohnen scheint - oder? 

Hand auf´s Herz und bitte klare Aussagen, Ascaron!


----------



## Vaderlicious (16. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

die ganzen Add-ons! Was soll ich mit 3-4 Siedler add-ons, wenn Siedler4 kein Mensch spielt! Fragen, über Fragen..... 
Bronko _-Earthquake-_

Ich glaub Siedler 4 hat sich zigtausend Mal verkauft... das sollte man von ausgehen das die Leute das dann auch spielen und nicht im Regal stehen haben.
Kann ich zwar auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen warum aber jedem das seine.


----------



## FourStringer (18. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Special - Anstoß 4: Ohne Bugfix geht nix*

Nur mal was für die Wortspielkasse:
Wenn man sich A4 so ansieht, gerade was die Historie betrifft, bekommt der Ausdruck "Skandalspiel" eine ganz neue Dimension, findet Ihr nicht?
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich mit dem aktuellsten Patch wenigstens mal richtig ins Spiel komme, also weiter als bis zur Eingabe meiner Daten und Vereinswahl...

Gruss
4


----------

